# Answer A Question With A Question



## Dave Whitmore

I don't know if this has been done before but it's something that's very popular on a writing forum I belong to so I thought I'd give it a try here. The game is simple enough. Just answer the previous question with a question of your own. The question need not be about classical music. 

So I'll start with...

Will this thread fly or crash and burn?


----------



## Ingélou

Do you mean 'thread' as in internet usage, or some cotton thread that you're holding in your hand?


----------



## Guest

Does it matter?


----------



## Headphone Hermit

^^^ If that is a question, is this an answer?


----------



## Ingélou

Why do you ask us that?


----------



## Taggart

Are you from Cork?


----------



## Guest

May I obfuscate and ask (being unfamiliar with upper/lower-case usage) if you mean 'of' cork (as in the bark of the cork oak tree) or 'of' Cork meaning a town or city in Ireland (or possibly a misspelling of the village of _Kork_ (Germany)?


----------



## Guest

Can't you just answer the question without using the word "obfuscate"?


----------



## Ingélou

What gives you the right to lecture someone on their choice of words?
_(no offence - just playing the game!)_


----------



## Taggart

What makes you think I'm lecturing anybody?


----------



## Ingélou

Are you who I think you are?


----------



## Azol

What makes you think you are thinking?


----------



## cwarchc

What is thinking?


----------



## Ingélou

Are you a philosopher?


----------



## cwarchc

Are you asking?


----------



## hpowders

Is this the only pithy thread on TC?


----------



## Ingélou

Why not? 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## hpowders

No harm in asking?


----------



## Taggart

Why is it not pithy?


----------



## Ingélou

Is pithiness always a desirable quality?


----------



## Taggart

Is quality necessarily pithy?


----------



## Headphone Hermit

What quality of pith is necessary?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Who knows?
..............


----------



## cwarchc

Now there's a question?


----------



## Guest

How can the answer be no to the question who knows?


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Is this one of those polls where the OP tells you what the answer is?


----------



## spokanedaniel

Should it be?
...


----------



## Pyotr

Why doesn't a moderator shut this thread down or at least move it to Area 51?


----------



## Taggart

Why, who's it offending and who are you to tell us what to do?


----------



## Headphone Hermit

are yuz talking to me or chewing a brick?


----------



## pierrot

Is chewing a brick ontologically possible?


----------



## Guest

Even if it were, would it be possible from a purely alimentary perspective?
[Whence the expression "to shxt bricks"]


----------



## Headphone Hermit

but if not, where did this common scouse expression come from?


----------



## Guest

Did our posts cross, HH?


----------



## Headphone Hermit

are you avoiding my question, TH?


----------



## Guest

Well, is the Pope catholic?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

When the Pope wants to indicate a question was an obvious one does he say "am I Catholic?"


----------



## SeptimalTritone

If I asked the pope "do you swim in pools of 100 dollar bills for the comforting texture of the paper money, the vanity of the affluent luxury, or both?" would he therefore respond "am I Catholic?"


----------



## Dave Whitmore

How many 100 dollar bills would it take to fill a pool?


----------



## 20centrfuge

Does anyone remember that skit from Saturday Night Live in, like 1979-1980, where Father Guido Sarducci does the bit: "Find the Pope in the Pizza"?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Was the skit cheesy?


----------



## Pyotr

Are you trying to start a religious war?


----------



## hpowders

Are you insinuating that I'm not well-versed enough in pithiness theory to produce a definitive answer?


----------



## Balthazar

If Father Guido Sarducci and the Church Lady got into a fight, who would win?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Could we make it a food fight?


----------



## Cosmos

Do kids even actually have food fights? Is that just some TV invention? Did I miss out on a stereotypically American rite of passage?


----------



## hpowders

Is it colder in London than it is in winter?


----------



## Taggart

Winter in Edinburgh or the one in Alaska?


----------



## Albert7

To be or not to be, that is a huge question?


----------



## hpowders

Not if you're hpowders?


----------



## Taggart

Who is hpowders, what is he, that all our posters commend him?


----------



## Ingélou

And further, does he have any secret recipes that he's willing to share?


----------



## hpowders

Perhaps if they pour a compleat eyedropper of Harvey's Bristol Cream Sherry into the chowder, they will stop torturing Him?


----------



## Ingélou

Is 'sherry in the chowder' a coded message?


----------



## hpowders

Perhaps a re-perusal of "What's For Dinner?" thread will reveal the reference?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Can't we just skip the dinner and just move on to the sherry?


----------



## hpowders

Why do some questions seem just so right?


----------



## hpowders

Perhaps hpowders has 1937 different accounts on TC and is so insecure that He must commend Himself 1937 times in a futile attempt to fool Himself that all the praise is coming at Him from external sources?*

*Nah!!!!


----------



## Taggart

Will hpowders win the solipsism challenge or will accepting the prize disqualify him?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

hpowders said:


> Perhaps HPOWDERS has 1937 different accounts on TC and is so insecure that HE must commend HIMSELF 1937 times in a futile attempt to fool HIMSELF that all the praise is coming at HIM from external sources?*
> 
> *Nah!!!!


Was that a question or a statement?


----------



## spokanedaniel

Just out of curiosity, what is the prize?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Do you need a prize? Isn't simply taking part reward enough?


----------



## spokanedaniel

Yes, but what's wrong with a prize also?


----------



## hpowders

Didn't hpowders simply do it for the glory?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

How should I know?


----------



## hpowders

Aren't you your poster's keeper?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

How can anyone keep up with you?


----------



## KenOC

As Eliza would ask, "Can't keep up? How does that make you feel?"


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Wouldn't you feel with your hands?


----------



## SimonNZ

I don't know about that, but apropos of nothing wish to state that the typical Kiwi rising intonation famously makes every statement sound like a question even when it absolutely wasn't*?*


----------



## MagneticGhost

That's true for Australia also?


----------



## Ingélou

Isn't the rising intonation also associated with Norfolk dialect?


----------



## Azol

Why are you rising your intonation at me?


----------



## hpowders

How did this thread get off its preferred topic of me?


----------



## Ingélou

Might it be that the thread had hpowders fatigue and needed a break?


----------



## Taggart

Would he say that if it didn't mention and praise hpowders it *must *be broken?


----------



## Pyotr

Do you have any more stupid questions besides “How many roads must a man walk down, before they call him a man?”? 
(actually any question logically follows this question, as long as it’s stupid)


----------



## Taggart

The answer is 42 isn't it, or is that for a different question?


----------



## Ingélou

What sort of question would prompt the reply 'the answer's a lemon'?


----------



## hpowders

Which ingredient is vital if one wants to make authentic lemonade?


----------



## Ingélou

Why, as soon as I vow not to come on TC as often, do I waste all afternoon posting silly remarks?


----------



## spokanedaniel

Do you come on TC more often than you think is wise?


----------



## hpowders

I come because people panic when I'm perceived to not be here?


----------



## Pyotr

Don't people come here to get answers and not more questions?


----------



## Posie

Will I be disrupting the thread by posting this _very_ appropriate clip from Rosencrantz and Guildenstern Are Dead?


----------



## Mahlerian

Could this thread possibly get off-track if it was never on one to begin with?


----------



## Taggart

Aren't tracks for trams and needles for threads?


----------



## hpowders

Why ask such deep philosophical questions on an intentionally lighthearted thread?


----------



## Pyotr

Are you being serious or is that a trick question?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Couldn't it be a serious trick?


----------



## Ingélou

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Did you read what I posted at first?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Shouldn't you be off doing something less frivolous?


----------



## Mahlerian

Yes, but wouldn't that also be less fun?


----------



## hpowders

Point of clarification: Is playing a serious trick a crime in these parts?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Would you like it to be?


----------



## Ingélou

And if you did, what would it show about you?


----------



## hpowders

That I am ambi-posterous?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Is this now show and tell?


----------



## hpowders

You have anything to show?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

So is pre posterous *before* being silly?


----------



## hpowders

If you don't want silly, how come you're not out on the regular forum?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

hpowders said:


> You have anything to show?


Do you think I would tell?


----------



## Pyotr

Wouldn’t the world be a better place if people practiced their silly walks rather than posted silly questions?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Have you joined the ministry of silly walks?


----------



## hpowders

What if you use big words so no one could understand what you are telling?


----------



## hpowders

Why do serious people continue to criticize light-hearted threads?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Because they need to have more fun in their lives?


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Does the answer to that depend upon one's ontological position?


----------



## Fox

Or is it dependant on their caffeine consumption?


----------



## Pyotr

Or is it a combination of both?


----------



## CBD

Why do you think it's either?


----------



## Fox

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Mahlerian

Do you think we can't because the thread title was thoughtlessly not phrased as a question?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Should I put a ? on the end?


----------



## Fox

To what end?

(message too short ignore this)


----------



## spokanedaniel

Was the clip in post 85 from a Monty Python episode?


----------



## Balthazar

Is that really germane to this discussion?


----------



## Fox

Are we there yet?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Is there a where to be?


----------



## Ingélou

Are you a mystic, sir, that you ask that?


----------



## Guest

Would a mystic know?


----------



## Celloman

Do you think Birdman could tell us, now that he's won Best Picture?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Do you believe a man can fly?


----------



## Rhombic

What is your problem, apart from the obvious?


----------



## Guest

Woooaaarrrggkkgghh?


----------



## Pyotr

What would Mozart or Schoenberg say if he saw us bickering like this?


----------



## Cheyenne

Would they say the same thing?


----------



## Pyotr

But what if they weren't in harmony?


----------



## Badinerie

Were they Ebony and Ivory?


----------



## TxllxT

Why do they not make films anymore like James Ivory ?


----------



## spokanedaniel

Is there a complicated environmental moralism in the ebony and ivory question, given the horrendous historical linkage between the ivory trade, slavery, and the popularity of pianos in ante-bellum America?


----------



## Pyotr

Why does every thread on this message board always lead to the elephant in the living room?


----------



## Guest

Indian or African?


----------



## Azol

Laden or unladen?


----------



## Pyotr

Does anyone know where pink elephants come from?


----------



## Taggart

No, but do you know how to get rid of them?


----------



## Celloman

What pink elephants?!?!??


----------



## Vesteralen

Are you trying to tell us that you're sober?


----------



## Fox

Are you trying to tell us that you're a lobster?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Aren't lobsters immortal?


----------



## Fox

Aren't immortals lobsters?


----------



## spokanedaniel

Shouldn't we be drawing a distinction between immortal lobsters and immoral lobsters?


----------



## Fox

Aren't lobsters above reproach?


----------



## Ingélou

Aren't lobsters better poached?


----------



## Fox

Aren't poachers better lobsters?

(Bravo I laughed out loud at that one I tip my hat you Ingélou.:tiphat


----------



## spokanedaniel

If God is a lobster, are we all in for an eternal poaching when our time comes?


----------



## Ingélou

Gosh - are you feeling all right?


----------



## Taggart

What is right; what is feeling?


----------



## Ingélou

Even more pertinently this morning, what is art?


----------



## Taggart

Is Art for the morning, or should it be reserved for the evening?


----------



## hpowders

Isn't Art our prolific poll producer?


----------



## Taggart

What are the answers to your poll about Art the poll producer?


----------



## hpowders

That he is a necessary force for knowledge and avatar promotion on TC?


----------



## hpowders

Now that I think of it, why don't we have an avatar promotion department here on TC?


----------



## Pyotr

What would that accomplish?


----------



## Celloman

Would it be barbaric and malevolent?


----------



## Ingélou

Or would it be puerile but jolly?


----------



## hpowders

Why are so many pueriles of wisdom that I have absorbed, mostly from my childhood years?


----------



## Balthazar

What sort of penalty should be imposed on posters whose posts in this thread are not, in fact, proper questions?


----------



## Vesteralen

Should they suffer a sea change into something rich and strange?


----------



## Ingélou

Shall I compare them to a summer's day?


----------



## Balthazar

Am I to assume from your response that the quality of thy mercy is not strained?


----------



## Ingélou

When shall we three meet again - in thunder, lightning, or in rain?


----------



## spokanedaniel

Can't we meet in nice weather instead?


----------



## Pyotr

Who does everyone feel deserves the harshest punishment: the originator of this infernal thread or the individual who gave it 5 stars?


----------



## hpowders

Can you clearly define the crime as well as the suitable punishment, Inspector?


----------



## Pyotr

Can it be more obvious who the 5-star perpetrator is?


----------



## hpowders

Why don't you tell me, Sherlock?


----------



## Mahlerian

But is the game ever truly afoot if it never manages to get off the ground?


----------



## Pyotr

Would anybody be surprised if I confessed to the crime?


----------



## hpowders

As my podiatrist once asked me, should I start billing afoot for your bunion removal today or tomorrow?


----------



## Ingélou

Is that a relative of the Bunyan who wrote the Pilgrim's Progress?


----------



## hpowders

Instead of confessing to a crime you may not have committed, why don't you simply wait for my DNA workup result from my basement lab for conclusive proof?


----------



## hpowders

Why was there never a mention of Bunyans in any St Paul's revelations?


----------



## Ingélou

Is there a cunning subtext to that question?


----------



## hpowders

So then, you are not familiar with American Northland legends?


----------



## Pyotr

Do you think if I stand upside down, your lab will expedite it’s analysis of the evidence and release its findings to the Toronto Constabulary, without delay?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Why has it taken me so long to join in the fun?


----------



## spokanedaniel

What's long, in the Grand Scheme of Things?


----------



## pierrot

Is the Grand Scheme of Things a good band name?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Pyotr said:


> Who does everyone feel deserves the harshest punishment: the originator of this infernal thread or the individual who gave it 5 stars?


If the thread is that bad then why do you keep coming back to it?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

On another point someone actually rated this thread five stars? 

I want to go on record that it was not me!


----------



## Mahlerian

Dave Whitmore said:


> On another point someone actually rated this thread five stars?
> 
> I want to go on record that it was not me!


Couldn't you have phrased that entire post in the form of a question?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Wasn't the first line phrased as a question? I thought it was. I was questioning that someone gave it that rating. I mean, I know I created it but as it was for a bit of fun I wouldn't have rated it five stars


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Does music really give a soul to the universe?, Isn't it the other way round?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Which really came first..the chicken or the egg?


----------



## Ingélou

And what breed of chicken are we talking about here?


----------



## Badinerie

Chicken Chasseur?


----------



## Taggart

Wasn't that hunted to extinction?


----------



## spokanedaniel

Was the Chasseur chicken just another name for the carrier pigeon?


----------



## Guest

Mahlerian said:


> Couldn't you have phrased that entire post in the form of a question?


Was it rhetorical?


----------



## Ingélou

Did Rhett Butler get his first name because he was good at sweet-talking people?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Was Rhett really a butler? Or should he have been because of his name?


----------



## Mahlerian

Dave Whitmore said:


> Was Rhett really a butler? Or should he have been because of his name?


Perhaps we inherit the professions given to us by our lineage?


----------



## Vesteralen

Then shouldn't I be King, at least on my paternal grandmother's side?


----------



## Dim7

Since babies are brought to this world by storks anyway how can we know anybody is actually anybody's lineage?


----------



## Mahlerian

Dim7 said:


> Since babies are brought to this world by storks anyway how can we know anybody is actually anybody's lineage?


Can we refer to this as the fowl proposition?


----------



## spokanedaniel

Isn't there some sort of a law against propositioning fowls?


----------



## Ingélou

Doesn't *law* mean a hill in Scotland?


----------



## Guest

Is that relevant?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Ingélou said:


> Doesn't *law* mean a hill in Scotland?


Does that mean that "Sutherland's Law" was a small hill in the north of Scotland?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

What about Murphy's law?


----------



## Balthazar

Didn't Candice Bergen win an Emmy for that?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Do I get a point for not knowing who Candice Bergen is?


----------



## Pyotr

In lieu of points, wouldn’t a monetary compensation be a more appropriate compensation for your amazing achievement? Or perhaps a helping of your favorite condiments at the fixins bar?


----------



## clavichorder

In lieu of points, isn't it pointless to give turnaboutvox anything other than points?


----------



## Ingélou

Might the points that turnaboutvox has earned be presented to him in the form of a pointillist picture?


----------



## spokanedaniel

What's the point of pointillism anyway?


----------



## clavichorder

For that matter, what is the point of a pointillist picture consisting of one point?


----------



## Pyotr

Why is everyone missing the point?


----------



## clavichorder

What's the big deal with missing the point when we have questions to entertain us?


----------



## Dim7

Does anyone really find the questions entertaining rather than irritating since people don't actually answer them?


----------



## clavichorder

Does whether one finds amusement or irritation at the questions say something about their character?


----------



## Dim7

By 'character', do you mean something like their RPG character?


----------



## Pyotr

Haven’t some people found the true meaning in life by unanswered questions, such as what is the sound of one hand clapping?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

If a tree falls in a forest and nobody is there to see it, does it make a sound?


----------



## Ingélou

Would the point of a pointillist painting with only one point be that it was conceptual art, and that the other five thousand points exist in our imaginations - somewhat like a recent music debate?


----------



## Ingélou

And by answering a question from a few posts back, am I interrupting the flow of pointless questions?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

If you are biased against pointillism, does that make you pointillist?


----------



## clavichorder

Do points plus questions invariably equal a circular conversation?


----------



## Ingélou

If I make up a proverb about circularity, have I just created a circular saw?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Does what goes around also come around?


----------



## Ingélou

Or does what goes around sometimes run aground?


----------



## Ingélou

Does this thread have a fatally addictive quality for time-wasters?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Am I wasting my time?


----------



## CBD

Is time real, or just an illusion?


----------



## Ingélou

Are you using 'real' here in the sense of 'royal', as in 'real tennis'?


----------



## pierrot

Is Time ever not Lost?


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> Are you using 'real' here in the sense of 'royal', as in 'real tennis'?


Royally now????


----------



## spokanedaniel

How now, brown cow?


----------



## Fox

spokanedaniel said:


> How now, brown cow?


I was going to post that honestly...

If a tree falls in the woods will I win the lottery?


----------



## CBD

Why would those two events be in any way connected?


----------



## Celloman

Would they be connected if you found the lottery ticket in the fallen tree?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Are you barking up the wrong tree?


----------



## hpowders

Only if it's a family tree?


----------



## Celloman

Who cares?......................................


----------



## spokanedaniel

Who, indeed? 
~~~~


----------



## hpowders

Do you think I care?


----------



## Celloman

Do I think because I exist, or is it the other way around?


----------



## hpowders

Is it colder at the seashore than it is in the winter?


----------



## Celloman

Why are these questions getting us nowhere?


----------



## clavichorder

Celloman said:


> Why are these questions getting us nowhere?


Is it possible that they get us nowhere because we do not consider how Boccherini String Quintet's tend to factor into their inquisitive absurdities?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

And considering it would lead us where exactly?


----------



## clavichorder

Richannes Wrahms said:


> And considering it would lead us where exactly?


You mean to tell me that you don't know either?


----------



## Badinerie

They do say ignorance is Bliss, but why Bliss rather than any other composer?


----------



## Ingélou

Could it be that Ignorance has married Bliss and taken his name?


----------



## spokanedaniel

If Ignorance and Bliss have a baby will it go through life blissfully ignorant of the existential angst of the world around it?


----------



## Guest

Or will it have rather a permanent feeling of alienation and _nausée_?


----------



## Ingélou

Or could the child cause marital discord, with Ignorance trying to keep the child at home and Bliss organising constant outings?


----------



## Pyotr

What if ignorance was elevated to super-moderator, would bliss get so upset that she took the child and moved back in with her parents, ecstasy and wisdom?


----------



## Ingélou

Isn't it obvious that Ignorance *never could be* elevated to super-moderator?


----------



## Ingélou

But in any case, wouldn't Bliss prefer the household of a collaterel relation - say, Auntie Exhilaration, Cousin Guffaw, or Uncle Brainless Giggling?


----------



## pierrot

Would Socrates approve of this thread?


----------



## Vesteralen

If the thread were in his hem, wouldn't it lock him out of the discussion?


----------



## Guest

Is there any way I can relate that last question to the fact that astronomers have recently discovered a black hole several billion times the size of our own sun and that is (luckily) also several billion light years away?


----------



## Dim7

I think nobody will notice if I simply post a non-question statement unrelated to the previous question and attach a question mark to it?


----------



## Balthazar

So you take us for a bunch of illiterates oblivious to punctuational shenanigans?


----------



## spokanedaniel

TalkingHead said:


> Is there any way I can relate that last question to the fact that astronomers have recently discovered a black hole several billion times the size of our own sun and that is (luckily) also several billion light years away?


Do you think it likely that you would want to relate that last question to the fact that astronomers have recently discovered a black hole several billion times the size of our own sun and that is (luckily) also several billion light years away?


----------



## Badinerie

pierrot said:


> Would Socrates approve of this thread?


Would he fall out with himself over it?


----------



## pierrot

What should I do to with that information?


----------



## Ingélou

Before I answer this question, I need to know - do you own a pressure cooker?


----------



## Taggart

Why do you need to know that; is it relevant or meaningful in the context; will that knowledge add anything to the discussion?


----------



## Guest

What was the question again?


----------



## Ingélou

Regarding the pressure cooker - before I answer, I'm wondering, do you know that good Scots saying, 'Away and boil your head' - or should that be 'your *heid*'?


----------



## pierrot

How are the kids?


----------



## Ingélou

Why do you assume that I'm a goat-farmer?


----------



## Ingélou

Does anyone believe that I have the willpower to leave this thread and never post on it again?


----------



## Guest

Does the Pope preach in a synagogue?


----------



## hpowders

Why is the like system still here?


----------



## pierrot

Why are we here?


----------



## Guest

Are the questions posed above by Pierrot and HPowders mutually exclusive?


----------



## hpowders

Would you be asking that if you were familiar with the fact that hpowders is an independent original thinker?


----------



## hpowders

Not at all, but seriously isn't pregnancy synonymous with the Rite of Spring?


----------



## Celloman

The Rite of Spring - didn't Tchaikovsky write that?


----------



## pierrot

Isn't Dostoevsky the greatest Russian composer after Tchaikovsky?


----------



## Badinerie

Why is Dostoevsky after Tchaikovsky? What did he do?


----------



## Balthazar

While my knowledge of the Cyrillic alphabet is a bit rusty, shouldn't Dostoevsky come before Tchaikovsky in any case?


----------



## Badinerie

Do you think I can reply to that without being banned?


----------



## Dim7

Is there something bad about getting banned?


----------



## Celloman

Why has this stupid thread already reached twenty pages?


----------



## Balthazar

Did someone get up on the wrong side of the bed this morning?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Which side is that?


----------



## spokanedaniel

Is there something inherently special about twenty pages? Shouldn't every thread reach twenty pages?


----------



## Taggart

How long is a piece of thread?


----------



## Pyotr

Will somebody please tell me why nobody has answerred my question?


----------



## Taggart

Where is nobody when Pyotr wants a question answering;and why hasn't somebody gone to tell him?


----------



## hpowders

As a humorist why ask me such a deeply profound question?


----------



## Pyotr

And responding with another question is hardly a genuine answer, don't you think?


----------



## spokanedaniel

Pyotr said:


> Will somebody please tell me why nobody has answerred my question?


Why do you think someone should answerr your question?


----------



## Taggart

What answer should I give you|?


----------



## Guest

Didn't you read his question?


----------



## Dim7

Can we assume that anyone here can read at all?


----------



## Guest

Kud u repeet that, pleez?


----------



## Pyotr

Certainlee. My question is: "Why ask such deep philosophical questions on an intentionally lionhearted thread?"


----------



## Celloman

Why do you ask so many annoying questions???


----------



## Balthazar

Pyotr said:


> Certainlee. My question is: "Why ask such deep philosophical questions on an intentionally lionhearted thread?"


Did I miss a reference to King Richard I somewhere?


----------



## spokanedaniel

Can't there be another lionheart than Ricky One?


----------



## hpowders

He's the one who goes robbin' and gives back to the 'hood?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

He's robbing the hood? That's a bit dangerous isn't it?


----------



## hpowders

Don't you think he feels more secure with Friar Tuck covering his back than if he was robbing the hood by himself?


----------



## Dim7

Who wrote this song named "His back than if he was robbing the hood by himself" that Friar Tuck was covering?


----------



## hpowders

Could it have been Sir Arthur Sullivan or if not, perhaps, Richard (definitely not Roy) Rodgers?


----------



## Dim7

Is there any reason for you to suggest those two possibilities?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Is this thread still alive?


----------



## Guest

How could it be declared dead?


----------



## Ingélou

Couldn't people just not post on it?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Is it that simple to not post, though?


----------



## Dim7

Do we have free will anyway or are we determined to post in this thread?


----------



## hpowders

Why should anyone in his right mind post on a thread that has no impact on one's post count?


----------



## Celloman

?........................................................................


----------



## Dim7

¿
.............


----------



## Ingélou

What's with the cryptic signs?


----------



## hpowders

Does it seem to be a Dim Sum?


----------



## Pyotr

Is that like a dumb sin?


----------



## Dim7

Would it not have been more appropriate if you had been the one to post the upside-down question mark?


----------



## hpowders

Ouch???????? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## hpowders

Dim7 said:


> Would it not have been more appropriate if you had been the one to post the upside-down question mark?


Is this not the funniest post I have ever read on TC?


----------



## Balthazar

¿Qué?................


----------



## hpowders

Why has it taken so long on this thread for me to finally read something excruciatingly funny?


----------



## hpowders

Every kiss begins with Que?


----------



## Dim7

Does that include Kiss the band, as in Knights In Service of Satan?


----------



## Celloman

Is "que?" a catchphrase thanks to a show called "Fawlty Towers"?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

If those towers were truly fawlty shouldn't someone have fixed them?


----------



## Balthazar

Should the awfully flawed spelling of "fawlty" be a cause of concern?


----------



## Ingélou

Would I be drummed out of town if I admitted that Fawlty Towers didn't make me laugh?


----------



## Dim7

Did you ask that just to increase your post count?


----------



## Ingélou

Why should you think that, when I keep struggling to get *off* the Top Posters' List?


----------



## Dim7

Because I don't realize that the posts in the Community Forum don't count?


----------



## Balthazar

You wouldn't be implying a negative correlation between number of posts per day and average quality of said posts, would you?


----------



## Dim7

I didn't imply that at all.


----------



## Ingélou

Did you just post a statement then, rather than a question?


----------



## Dim7

Why would I do such a thing?


----------



## Guest

Dim7 said:


> Why would I do such a thing?


Because you are blinded by your addiction to this thread, perhaps?


----------



## hpowders

*WHO* would do such a thing??


----------



## Dim7

Why are you blaming the World Health Organization for the mess we are in??


----------



## Balthazar

Can't we agree that this affliction has reached epidemic proportions?


----------



## Guest

With reference to *dogen's* post #333 above, does his (or indeed her) posit not constitute a rhetorical question that requires no answer or further inquiry, and, furthermore, do the rules of this game allow for answering a question with two, three or even more questions, whether rhetorical or not?


----------



## Dim7

Do you think people here actually have the mathematical abilities to count that far?


----------



## Guest

Do you think people here on TC who who claim to have a deep affinity for (or with?) music can *not* count?


----------



## Dim7

I voted for Beethoven.


----------



## Guest

Firstly, does that count as a question and secondly, should you be disqualified?


----------



## hpowders

Where else would a person be talking from except through his head?


----------



## Dim7

Maybe there was a question implied?


----------



## Guest

Is that rhetorical?


----------



## Dim7

Why didn't you answer hpowders' question: Where else would a person be talking from except through his head?


----------



## Guest

Didn't you answer his question?


----------



## Dim7

What if hpowders is not a he but a she?


----------



## Balthazar

Could I be faulted for thinking that Dim7's avatar might be short for 痴迷 (meaning obsessed... i.e., with this thread)?


----------



## hpowders

Isn't the answer rather obvious why he/she/it didn't answer hpowders' querie?


----------



## hpowders

Why am I now all of a sudden in the mood for Dim Sum dumplings?


----------



## hpowders

Why isn't my post total increasing despite the fact that I posted on this thread 1002 times?


----------



## Balthazar

Shouldn't you make a wish on your next (legitimate) post, since it will be 11,111?


----------



## Dim7

Since he has already made his post nro 11 111 isn't it pointless at this point to answer the question?


----------



## Dim7

Or would it be more pointful to try to solve the Pointless Paradox?


----------



## Pyotr

Since this is a 32-bit platform, if hpowders post 2^32 more poats, his count would show 11,111 again so perhaps it wouldn't be pointless. I kmow this isn't a question but if the OP doesn't follow regulations, what type of example does that set for the enlisted men (or women)?


----------



## hpowders

Isn't a shave and a haircut around 2 bits?


----------



## Ingélou

Aren't you confusing that with hi-tiddly-aye-tie - pom-*pom*?


----------



## Dim7

Isn't your question rather confusing?


----------



## hpowders

Isn't it only dimly confusing?


----------



## Dim7

If we'd ask this from Confucius would the answer just confuse us more?


----------



## hpowders

Why confuse this puzzling situation any more than it already is?


----------



## Dim7

Could it be that by confusing things we could make them easier to understand?


----------



## Ingélou

Would I be spoiling things if I answered, 'No way, José'?


----------



## Dim7

Did you just invent an easy way to mask answers as questions and thus cheat in this game?


----------



## Ingélou

Is it not rather the people who post statements who are not playing the game?


----------



## Balthazar

Am I the only one willing to vouch for Ingélou's flawless record of proper question construction and intrepid eschewal of punctuational obfuscation that has, alas, on occasion marred this noble thread?


----------



## Dim7

Would I be spoiling things if I answered, "Would I be spoiling things if I answered, 'Ingélou's record of proper question construction is not necessarily flawless'? "?


----------



## Ingélou

Would you be so kind (given that I taught English for a living) as to provide the proof of this?


----------



## Dim7

Is there a chance that I was just trolling you?


----------



## Ingélou

Dim7 said:


> I didn't imply that at all.





Dim7 said:


> I voted for Beethoven.


Would you mind awfully if I marshalled the evidence of a certain person posting statements where questions are called for?


----------



## Dim7

Is the word "marshall" related to Marschallin Blair somehow?


----------



## Taggart

Why are questions called for - do they not just appear out of the depths of our psyche?


----------



## Ingélou

Might it not be time to change the subject by asking, 'Please would you pass the cucumber sandwiches'?


----------



## Dim7

Might it not be time to ask, 'Who wins in this game? And what's his/her/its prize? Cucumber sandwiches?'


----------



## Ingélou

Or might it be time simply to *eat *the cucumber sandwiches and depart?


----------



## Dim7

Totally unrelated, but does the fact that my likes given/received ratio is appoximately 1:2 make me a jerk?


----------



## Albert7

I plead the sixth diminished chord? What sentence does that give me?


----------



## hpowders

Why not initially depart and eat the cucumber sandwiches at home later with a spot of tea?


----------



## Dim7

Why are we focused so much on the cucumber sandwiches? Is there some kind of hidden significance to them?


----------



## hpowders

Don't cucumbers and caraway rye bread contain the seeds of malcontent?


----------



## Dim7

What is the content of malcontent?


----------



## hpowders

Could its content be found within my memoirs from my 10th year through reform school?


----------



## Dim7

Or could it be within Miroirs of Maurice Ravel?


----------



## hpowders

Miroir, miroir on the wall, who's the most prolific poster of them all?


----------



## Levanda

Is that you hpowders?


----------



## Dim7

Or is it still PetrB? And when hpowders finally catches PetrB in post count, doesn't still PetrB win overwhelmingly in number of characters written?


----------



## hpowders

Balthazar said:


> Am I the only one willing to vouch for Ingélou's flawless record of proper question construction and intrepid eschewal of punctuational obfuscation that has, alas, on occasion marred this noble thread?


Say what??????


----------



## hpowders

Levanda said:


> Is that you hpowders?


Where have you been hiding?


----------



## Dim7

Is "marred" just misspelled "married"?


----------



## hpowders

Dim7 said:


> Or is it still PetrB? And when hpowders finally catches PetrB in post count, doesn't still PetrB win overwhelmingly in number of characters written?


Why do you doubt that the other poster will return?


----------



## hpowders

Dim7 said:


> Is "marred" just misspelled "married"?


Do you think it's just a coincidence that "marred' (the colloquial version of married) rhymes with "scarred"?


----------



## Dim7

Maybe if I married somebody I might know the answer to that question? Any voluntary females here at TC (anyone will do, I have no standards whatsoever)?


----------



## hpowders

Are you prepared to receive small sweet cakes in the mail as a token of their gratitude?


----------



## Dim7

Understand order question this random you would was if word the?


----------



## Dim7

Did I kill this thread with my question?


----------



## hpowders

Are threads human or inanimate things?


----------



## Guest

By employing the term "threads" are you being colloquial and mean "clothes" or do you mean rather a form of internet communication commonly found on web forums? Further, if I may permit myself a second question, are they not both [a forum post or vestment] of human construct and therefore decidedly animate?


----------



## Guest

Do you want me to repeat the question(s)?


----------



## Balthazar

If a corporation is a person, shouldn't a thread be as well?


----------



## Guest

What on earth are you talking about, dear Balthazar?


----------



## Dim7

Why do you always vote for Beethoven?


----------



## Guest

Would you rather I vote for the fascists?


----------



## Dim7

What if Beethoven was a fascist?


----------



## Guest

Should not your question be in the subjunctive?


----------



## Dim7

Are you trying to turn us into ExplodingHeads by using such difficult words as "subjunctive"?


----------



## Guest

Surely you do not believe that subjunctive modes are more difficult than diminished 7ths used as jumping points for unexpected modulations?


----------



## Celloman

No, but don't you believe that hexachordal combinatoriality can withstand Schenkerian analysis despite its pantonal relativism?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Do you believe in Schenkerian analysis at all?


----------



## Dim7

Does Schenkerian analysis believe in you?


----------



## Celloman

Is this a rhetorical question?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Is this thread still going?


----------



## Celloman

Dave Whitmore said:


> Is this thread still going?


Is that even a question?


----------



## Albert7

What was the question? What did I miss?


----------



## Pyotr

Which will history record as the greater tragedy: the decline and fall of the Roman empire or of this thread?


----------



## Dim7

Why did the Woman empiwe fall in the second place?


----------



## Guest

Celloman said:


> No, but don't you believe that hexachordal combinatoriality can withstand Schenkerian analysis despite its pantonal relativism?


I may be mistaken, but doesn't the post contravene the ToS?


----------



## Dim7

Why did you ignowe my question about the Woman empiwe?


----------



## Guest

What is this, amateur hour?!


----------



## Vesteralen

Was Ted Mack a brown, furry truck?


----------



## Guest

A brown furry what?


----------



## Dim7

Do you realize that it's very hard to answer that question?


----------



## Guest

But would you agree the next one is even harder?


----------



## Azol

So what would be the hardest question to end them all?


----------



## Celloman

Why did the chicken cross the road?


----------



## Guest

Celloman said:


> Why did the chicken cross the road?


Was it coming after the egg?


----------



## hpowders

Why am I wasting my time on a thread that doesn't boost my post total?


----------



## Kivimees

hpowders said:


> Why am I wasting my time on a thread that doesn't boost my post total?


Do you like "likes"?


----------



## Celloman

Kivimees said:


> Do you like "likes"?


_How can I answer that question when I'm only allowed to ask another question???_


----------



## Pyotr

Why do you want a high post total? How many yachts can you water-ski behind?


----------



## Dim7

Why should I take seriously the questions of a man who's upside-down?


----------



## Pyotr




----------



## Dim7

?gniyas uoy era tahW


----------



## Albert7

Are you tired of sleeping?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Is that even possible?


----------



## Dim7

Or unevenly impossible?


----------



## ArtMusic

Dim7 said:


> Or unevenly impossible?


Is this pure and simple?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Like an open fifth drone?


----------



## Dim7

But what if the fifth in question was diminished?


----------



## Guest

Would it not want to implode semitonally?


----------



## Dim7

By using the word "want" are you implying that intervals are conscious?


----------



## Guest

Is that what Taruskin (and our colleague Blancrocher) call the poietic fallacy?


----------



## Guest

Or is it simply that Blancrocher comes from the Bronx?


----------



## shangoyal

Is there anybody else on here, whose brain is on the verge of explosion from reading the sheer number of unanswered questions?


----------



## Dim7

Would it be appropriate if I answered with this?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Isn't there a Gubaidulina piece on the opposite idea? Has that piece ever been recorded?


----------



## Albert7

Why did I wake up this morning so early?


----------



## Guest

Does not that depend in which hemisphere you have chosen to eke out your existence?


----------



## Dim7

Speaking of existence, why is there something rather than nothing?


----------



## Guest

How do you know that there is something?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

How do you know that there's really anyone to whom to address your question?


----------



## Guest

Did someone speak?


----------



## Guest

Who are you? [....................]


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Who is who?


----------



## Guest

How am I supposed to know?


----------



## Dim7

Why do you ask when you know perfectly well that no one's going to answer?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Why do you answer when you know all we'll do is ask?


----------



## Dim7

Would it be a good idea if we'd just repeat the last two questions for several pages?


----------



## Ingélou

How can I answer that unless you provide a full definition of what you understand by 'good'?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

How can I provide a full definition of what you mean by 'good'?


----------



## Balthazar

Does this mean that this thread is still alive?


----------



## Azol

Why don't you kick it to find out?


----------



## Guest

What, are you a _croque-mort_ or something?


----------



## Balthazar

Are you trying to make me hungry?


----------



## Guest

Don't you mean a _croque-monsieur_?


----------



## Balthazar

Are you questioning my knowledge of French, both culinary and funerary?

And, while we're on the subject, would a vegan eating a _croque-monsieur_ be considered a _croque-mort_ by proxy?


----------



## Guest

Which question would you like me to answer first?


----------



## Celloman

Who cares?.........................


----------



## Pyotr

Would you like me to create a poll to find out?


----------



## Dim7

Or destroy a poll to lose in?


----------



## hpowders

Shouldn't the Mahler 6 employ more Cowbell?


----------



## Dim7

Isn't it rude to ignore the previous question and ask something completely unrelated?


----------



## Guest

Isn't there enough percussion already?


----------



## hpowders

Hasn't this fact been drummed into my brain enough already?


----------



## Vaneyes

Answer A Question With A Question*How about* just ignoring a directive.


----------



## Guest

What, disobey the laws written in stone?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Vaneyes said:


> Answer A Question With A Question*How about* just ignoring a directive.


Shall we persecute the heretic unbeliever?


----------



## Guest

Aye, but how shall we dispose of the body?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Do TC members have actual corporeal bodies?


----------



## Guest

Aren't they sustained in pods?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Yes, their musical souls are sustained in iPods(, aren't they? =obligatory question)


----------



## Guest

Are you making surreptitious advertising for Apple, TV?


----------



## Ingélou

Mightn't all you lot just be encrypted sound waves?


----------



## Guest

~~ ~~~~ ^^ ~~ ~~ ^~^^^~~~^^~~~?


----------



## Dim7

May I just dodgen your strange question?


----------



## Guest

Are you trying to diminish him?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Aren't you just a Talking Head, after all?


----------



## Balthazar

Does he have to pay licensing fees to David Byrne for that username?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Is 'surreptitious' merely also a purist route, confused at the extremes?


----------



## Dim7

What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Ingélou

Hark - can't you hear the sound of one hand clapping?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Is purist route an anagram of surreptitious?


----------



## Dim7

I can't hear you, could you repeat your question louder?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I could, but would you hear it more clearly if I did?


----------



## Dim7

Isn't that just common sense?


----------



## Guest

But what is the difference between hearing and listening?


----------



## Dim7

And what is the difference between difference and equivalence?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

And what is this thing called love?


----------



## Dim7

And why does Justin Hawkins believe in it?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

And who is this 'Justin Hawkin' person?


----------



## Dim7

An hwo dos 1 spel nayms corektly?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

And is this an exclusive love affair?


----------



## Guest

But as Tina Turner tells us, isn't love just a secondhand emotion?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Was Tina's judgement of love thought to be good, then?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Do you think I think you think I think about that?


----------



## Dim7

Why should anyone think about what others think they are thinking about?


----------



## Guest

Is it perhaps part of the human condition?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Dim7 said:


> Why should anyone think about what others think they are thinking about?


Is this the work that psychoanalysts do?


----------



## Guest

Fancy a pint, TV?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

You in the neighbourhood?


----------



## Guest

Nah, but can't we have a virtual one?


----------



## Dim7

WTF is that "be" doing in that sentence?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Shouldn't it be 'what is that bee doing?' in that sentence, and isn't 'WWF' the correct initialisation of 'World Wildlife Fund'?


----------



## Guest

In my perfection, can I not be allowed an error or two? [Error corrected, Dim7 !!]


----------



## TurnaboutVox

May we see proof of Your perfection, please?


----------



## Celloman

This isn't a real question, but I'm putting a question mark in front of it anyway to see if anyone notices?


----------



## Dim7

I've done that before in this thread and I was called out for it?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I noticed, Celloman? Your "question" in post ~515 isn't a question? So you'll have to withdraw it? Sorry, Thread rules?


----------



## Guest

Is it a question if your voice goes up at the end, whatever the words uttered?


----------



## Dim7

Is that question relevant in this thread since our questions are in a written form?


----------



## Ingélou

Might 'the Trotsky joke' shed light on this?
http://volokh.com/2011/07/07/the-trotsky-joke/


----------



## Guest

It does, doesn't it?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

It doesn't, does it?


----------



## Dim7

Doesn't it, does it?


----------



## Guest

You think I should understand this ?


----------



## Dim7

You think I think anything at all?


----------



## Azol

You think he does?


----------



## Celloman

Dim7 said:


> I've done that before in this thread and I was called out for it?


I'm calling you out again - uh oh, I see an infinite loop here?


----------



## Ingélou

Celloman said:


> I'm calling you out again - uh oh, I see an infinite loop here?


Shall I call you out on your own question, since it appears to be two statements cobbled together with a dash?


----------



## Celloman

Ingélou said:


> Shall I call you out on your own question, since it appears to be two statements cobbled together with a dash?


How shall I tend to mine own swift punishment, good my liege?


----------



## Guest

May I propose something painful _and_ visually distasteful?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Wouldn't it better be something that leaves no marks?


----------



## Dim7

Sorry, I only heard the end of you sentence: "...leaves, no marks." Are you saying leaves are being used in place of marks as a currency?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I was thinking, would an evening of James Last, played on Kontrapunctus' sublime surround sound system, which I believe he may be willing to sell, be a condign punishment? (Could you hear that OK?)


----------



## Dim7

I got the part where you said you were the king and something about selling witch eyes but what was your point?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

As Larry Hagman once said whilst a panelist on a notorious BBC game show



> "I've been on some Looney-Tunes shows in my time but *this* one..."


Where do we go from here, then?


----------



## Dim7

Since we don't know where to go, how about all of us going in all directions at once?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Sorry...the line's breaking up...going to Aldi for a dim sum lunch?


----------



## Dim7

What are are you you you saying saying saying saying?


----------



## Dim7

Is this thread falling to its death?

View attachment 67130


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Must all things pass?


----------



## Dim7

What about that Balrog, which according to Gandalf "shall not pass"?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

...through the eye of a needle?


----------



## Dim7

Isn't it easier for a needle to pass through a rich man's eye than for God to enter the kingdom of camel?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Isn't that passage from the Book of Scrambled Proverbs?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Wouldn't you prefer scrambled eggs?


----------



## Guest

Are they kosher?


----------



## Dim7

Kosher than what?


----------



## Celloman

More kosher than blood sausage?


----------



## Dim7

Shouldn't it be "more kosh"?

Yes I know "kosher" is not a comparative, just being silly here.


----------



## Celloman

Why? Kosh it ain't?


----------



## Dim7

Why I am asking you about my reason for asking this question?


----------



## Celloman

Why am I asking you why you were asking me about your reason for asking this question?


----------



## hpowders

Has this thread just about reached its nadir in absurdity?


----------



## Dim7

Could you please misspell your words so that I could understand your question?


----------



## hpowders

Why would you expect this from an obvious perfectionist?


----------



## Dim7

Waht duz tha meen?


----------



## Pyotr

Wouldn't it be better to allow this thread to sink down to the bottom of the abyss rather that continually post into it?


----------



## Dim7

Shouldn't the man in your avatar fall down like this thread?


----------



## Pyotr

Why is everyone upside down?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

¿noʎ ɹoɟ ɹǝʇʇǝq sᴉɥʇ sI


----------



## Balthazar

Is this _déja vu_ all over again?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Is _this_ déja vu all over again?


----------



## Guest

Do you think peppering our questions with French words adds a _soupçon_ of sophistication or a certain _je ne sais pas quoi_?


----------



## Pyotr

I would like to know why do some people come to a classical music site to discuss why do some people come to a classical music site to discuss politics?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Is coming to a classical music site to ask why some people come to a classical music site to ask why some people come to a classical music site to discuss politics actually a question?


----------



## Dim7

Why does anyone come to a classical music site to discuss anything else than the joys of banging one's own head with a cucumber?


----------



## Guest

Tell me, Dim7, why would you want to indulge in such OCD behaviour?


----------



## Dim7

What else meaningful activity there is in life?


----------



## Pyotr

Why else does the gourd section of an orchestra receive the highest pay over strings, woodwind or brass?


----------



## Vesteralen

Do you find the gourd section of the New York Philharmonic during the third movement of Sir Ormond Calabash's "Four Squashes at the End of Time" more evocative of the eternal mysteries of the cosmos than the gourd section of the Dresden State Orchestra in the opening movement of "Lt. Pumpkin Suite" when conducted by Marina di Chioggia?


----------



## Dim7

Shouldn't we follow the gourd? Didn't the Messiah leave us a gourd as a sign?


----------



## Pyotr

Which Messsiah was that?


----------



## Dim7

Haven't you seen the Life of Brian?


----------



## Celloman

Why would I want to see it when I don't have a British sense of humor?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Do you need an American sense of humor to appreciate Charles Ives?


----------



## Guest

May we "telescope" the name of the above-mentioned composer to read 'chives', a useful garden herb?


----------



## Pyotr

If not British, what type of humor do you prefer? French, Sudanese, Farce, Dark, Blue, Stoner(Cheech & Chong, etc), Affiliative, Self-enhancing, Slap-stick, Dry, Screwball, Bathroom, Aggressive, Self-defeating, Parody, Satire, Banter, Irony, Political, Contemporary, Bitchy, Situational, Ribaldry?


----------



## Ingélou

What makes you think 'British' humour and Farce are distinct?


----------



## Guest

Why has everyone ignored my question in post #576 above?


----------



## Pyotr

Didn’t you know that Charles Edward Ives was one of the most famous "laugh-getters" of the 20th century who, along with his wife Gracie, had one of the greatest "disappointment acts" (one that could fill in for another act on short notice) in the history of vaudeville?


----------



## Celloman

Ingélou said:


> What makes you think 'British' humour and Farce are distinct?


Aren't British people farcical even when they're completely serious?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

TalkingHead said:


> May we "telescope" the name of the above-mentioned composer to read 'chives', a useful garden herb?


Might the chives grow in a garden at Arles, in Provence?


----------



## Guest

So has TurnaboutVox killed this thread then?


----------



## Dim7

Why do you hate muffins so much?


----------



## Guest

How can you ask such a cruel question?


----------



## Dim7

Isn't it sometimes necessary to be cruel?


----------



## Guest

Well do you want to be kind?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Should I?


----------



## Balthazar

Is dogen really Nick Lowe?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Should I have heard of him?


----------



## Guest

MoonlightSonata said:


> Should I have heard of him?


I don't know, do you like Western popular music?


----------



## Guest

Balthazar said:


> Is dogen really Nick Lowe?


{nostalgic reverie...hey that's Terry Williams on drums, previously of Welsh rockers Man...)


----------



## CBD

Why would you mix types of brackets?


----------



## Azol

Mix to match them?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

They don't match, do they?


----------



## Dim7

How about a death match between the two different brackets?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Isn't it obvious who would win, though?


----------



## Dim7

Are you saying that the curly bracket would defeat the round, rather soft-looking parenthesis easily with its spike?


----------



## Guest

? Don't you know that asymmetric is bang on trend. Brackets, wars, you name it.


----------



## Dim7

Are you just another modernist heretic trying to deconstruct eternal aesthetic standards, symmetry being among them?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I don't know, am I?


----------



## Dim7

Is your hand trying to kill me????!?!!?!?1+1++


----------



## Celloman

.....???
..?.......?
.?..?..?..?
..?..__..?
.....???


----------



## Dim7

Celloman said:


> .....???
> ..?.......?
> .?..?..?..?
> ..?..__..?
> .....???


Most likely, yes, but only if this is that.


----------



## Celloman

Dim7 said:


> Most likely, yes, but only if this is that.


Hey! That wasn't a question!

(Edit: please read the above statement as a question.)


----------



## Guest

If I am modernist, am I therefore miserablist?


----------



## Dim7

What is then erablism, the thing a miserablist does incorrectly?


----------



## Celloman

Is it the ideological fascination with a particular era?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Who knows?


----------



## CBD

I know!




Or do I?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I don't know, do you?


----------



## Celloman

Wot?………………………..….


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Do you always use phonetic spelling?


----------



## Ingélou

Or do you sometimes use Phoenician spelling?


----------



## Guest

Why do I always confuse the Phoenicians with the Pharisees?


----------



## Dim7

TalkingHead said:


> Why do I always confuse the Phoenicians with the Pharisees?


Doesn't "to confuse with" mean the same thing as "to distinguish between"?


----------



## CBD

Um, no?

..............


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Does it?


----------



## Dim7

And isn't "confusion" the same thing as "understanding"?


----------



## Guest

Isn't "understanding" the same as "underlying", at a different angle?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Shall we change the subject?


----------



## Guest

And the object and verb?


----------



## Dim7

What is wrong with the subject in A major that I came up with?


----------



## Guest

I think you know, don't you?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Is it that it should be in E minor?


----------



## Celloman

Wouldn't C flat minor be better?


----------



## CBD

Wouldn't C flat minor be better written as A double sharp minor?


----------



## Celloman

Wouldn't it just be easier to give the performer a cyanide pill right away instead of going to all that trouble?


----------



## Dim7

Speaking of cyanide and keys, has anyone here committed suicide with a sharp key?


----------



## CBD

I have, so how am I posting here?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Am I the only one who battered myself to death with a flat key?


----------



## Dim7

Am I the only who who exploded myself to life?


----------



## hpowders

Am I the only one who may leave TC exclusively because of this thread?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Oh, I'm not the only one then?


----------



## Celloman

If you leave, can I buy your post count?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Would you like to buy mine?


----------



## Celloman

Will you sell them for half a "like" each?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Do I get to start again from your post count instead of zero?


----------



## Dim7

What do you have against zero?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Was "Zero" Mostel more famous because of his portrayal of Max Bialystock in 'The Producers', or because when he was blacklisted during the 1950s, he told HUAC he wouldn't name names and stood up for his right to the privacy of his personal political beliefs?


----------



## Guest

In whichever case, should not Mostel be given a big fat Cuban cigar?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Wouldn't a fat cigar promote both overeating and smoking and therefore have to be banned in the interest of our children and children's children and children's children's children and children's children's children's children?


----------



## Dim7

TurnaboutVox said:


> "Zero" Mostel





MoonlightSonata said:


> interest of out children and children's children and children's children's children and children's children's children's children


What has Zero Mostel ever done for us?


----------



## Guest

If I may invert your diminished 7th and give a new configuration of the same notes but with a different "_affekt_" and possible platform to an unexpected tonality, could I not ask what have _you_ ever done for Mostel, and further, is not Mostel a sort of sweet dessert wine?


----------



## Guest

What have the Romanians ever done for us?


----------



## Guest

Are you, Dogen, John Cleese?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

What have the Romans ever done for us?

(Monty Python reference)


----------



## Guest

Could I be that tall?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Why wouldn't you?


----------



## Balthazar

If you're John Cleese, wouldn't you have to be?


----------



## Guest

Surely, Moonlight, should that not be "Why _*couldn't*_ you?" for reasons of _*auxiliary concordance*_?


----------



## Dim7

Isn't John Cleeseness and height all just a matter of opinion?


----------



## Guest

And Mr Balthazar, do you always jump the queue?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

How disorganised can this thread get?


----------



## Guest

And will you, Dim7, not wait until the other questions have been answered?


----------



## Dim7

TalkingHead said:


> And will you, Dim7, not wait until the other questions have been answered?


Considering the nature of this thread, wouldn't that be forever?


----------



## Guest

Will you all please stop and answer the questions in order?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Will anyone buy Moonlight biscuits notice if I they're delicious slip in some they're really cheap subliminal you know you want to advertising?


----------



## Guest

What's so special about the cheesemakers?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Is it not just a flesh wound?


----------



## Celloman

Isn't subliminal advertising immoral?

P.S. Besides, aren't Sunbeam biscuits better?


----------



## Dim7

Does "I'm moral" equal "Immoral"?


----------



## Dim7

Shouldn't we all create our own morality and become übermenschen?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Am I not an übermensch?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Celloman said:


> Isn't subliminal advertising immoral?
> 
> P.S. Besides, aren't Sunbeam biscuits better?


Doesn't that depends on your definition of "moral"?

Moonlight Biscuits are guaranteed to contain 40% more modulations than competing brands.


----------



## Dim7

Is it immoral according to master morality, or is it immoral according to slave morality, or both, or neither?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

If the answer is "neither", can I keep advertising Moonlight Biscuits?


----------



## Balthazar

That depends -- are your biscuits sweet or savory?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Isn't it the taste that counts?


----------



## Dim7

Speaking of übermenschen and taste, was Nietzsche right that life is essentially all about disputes over taste?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Before I answer, can you please define "Nietzsche", "right", "life", "essentially", "all about", "disputes" and "taste", please?


----------



## Celloman

Can we just talk about them biscuits?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Can we just _eat them_?
Why do I even need to ask that, as they are my biscuits?


----------



## Guest

Did you know there was once a British rock band called *Half Man Half Biscuit*?


----------



## hpowders

Do you know that Sea-Biscuit was a horse, not a cracker?


----------



## Ingélou

Before we go any further, is it worth discussing this with those who talk about 'cookies', not 'biscuits'?


----------



## Guest

Does not the term "cracker" have multiple connotations, some of them unpalatable?


----------



## Guest

Have you ever had anyone say to you you are a bit of a "cookie" as opposed to a bit of a "biscuit"?


----------



## Guest

And how long will it be before some wiseguy (wiseperson, in PC-speak) comes up with the expression "to be in cloud cookie land"?


----------



## Ingélou

Doesn't the question in post 678 presuppose that at some point I have actually been distinguished by the weird appellation 'biscuit'?


----------



## Ingélou

Do you perchance mean Cloud* Cuckold* land - or *Claud *Cuckoo Land, after *Claud Cuckoo*, the well-known clock puppet?


----------



## Guest

Do you realise that you have now set me off singing (or my version of it) ditties such as "Svmer is icumen in, Lhude sing cuccu" ?


----------



## Dim7

Why sing when you can just speak normally and have your message understood more easily?


----------



## Ingélou

But what happens when you don't want to be easily understood?


----------



## Balthazar

Isn't that how opera got started?


----------



## Dim7

Is opera just one big conspiracy, by which opera singers plot with each other (cryptically as not to be understood by the audiences) for world domination?


----------



## Guest

Shouldn't we burn down the opera houses as Peter Boulez has urged us?


----------



## Dim7

How does it feel like to be the top poster of last 24 hours?


----------



## Guest

Ever had that feeling the French call _la nausée_?


----------



## Dim7

Do you mean existential angst like "This is what I'm wasting my life for..?" ?


----------



## Guest

Whatever do you mean? Are you insinuating that founts of knowledge and erudition such as this forum are a waste of time? Are you a heretic, man?


----------



## Ingélou

Or maybe you're thinking of all the worthwhile things that you could or should have been doing? And how many of these 'top posts' were on knowledgeable and erudite threads and how many were on threads like this - in the 'other' category?


----------



## Balthazar

Or is it what you get from eating undercooked steak tartare?

Edit: Is everyone posting super-fast today or am I just slow?


----------



## Guest

Slow are you? Have you never eaten steak tartare then, Balthazar, you half-breed demon?


----------



## Guest

[Off thread for a moment: I only just now got Balthazar's "undercooked steak tartare" joke! Now who's slow?]


----------



## Dim7

TalkingHead said:


> Slow are you? Have you never eaten steak tartare then, Balthazar, you half-breed demon?


Fast am I? Will I ever vomit fried vegetables then, Dim7, me full-breed angel?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Who will have to clean it up if you do?


----------



## Balthazar

Is Dim7 back from vacation?


----------



## Dim7

Or was my vacation imaginary/non-existent to begin with?


----------



## Guest

Where didn't you go?


----------



## Dim7

Who are you not?


----------



## Guest

What wasn't the weather not like?


----------



## ptr

You squashed that spotted dick intentionally did You not?

/ptr


----------



## Dim7

ptr said:


> You squashed that spotted dick intentionally did You not?
> 
> /ptr


Is there any other proper response to that besides "WTF"?


----------



## Celloman

Is this thread getting out of hand?


----------



## Guest

Do we agree, Celloperson (because I'm s_oooo_ PC) that it is d_oooo_med?


----------



## Dim7

D_oooo_med is it that (PC _soooo_ I'm because) Celloperson, agree we do?


----------



## Dim7

Retrograding a sentence is easy, whether one does it by retrograding the word order or the characters, but how does one invert a sentence?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

¿ʎsɐǝ ʇᴉ ʇ,usI


----------



## Guest

Doesn't an inversion involve the inversion of melodic intervals (i.e. a 5th becomes a fourth, a 3rd a sixth, and so on...) and not simply turning the page upside down?


----------



## Dim7

Should each word become it's opposite?


----------



## Guest

Why not? Why don't you give it a go?


----------



## Dim7

TalkingHead said:


> Why not? Why don't you give it a go?


Do you realize that if I invert that sentence, it becomes a statement rather than a question and also something rather ToS-violating and inappropriate?


----------



## Guest

Then why don't you sing it (key of your choice, intervals of your choice) then invert it and see where it leads you?


----------



## Dim7

Being just a diminished 7th chord, do you expect I can make a good melody only with the notes that I'm made of?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Well, Bach could, couldn't he?


----------



## Dim7

What are the chances that a song consisting only of the notes of a single dim7 chord could hit the charts?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Dim7 said:


> What are the chances that a song consisting only of the notes of a single dim7 chord could hit the charts?


Who cares about the charts anyway?


----------



## Dim7

But wouldn't it be interesting if somebody managed to do that?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Wouldn't a song consisting only of the notes of a major second be far more difficult to write?


----------



## Dim7

wHAT?????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Oh dear, have I offended you?


----------



## Dim7

Doesn't this thread need more DRAMA?!!!!!!!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Don't you find excessive punctuation annoying????????!?!!!!!!?!?!?!?!?!???!!!!???!!!?!?!?!?!?!/1/1/1


----------



## Celloman

Ok, is this better??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## MoonlightSonata

See, isn't that nicer?

No, it's not.


----------



## Celloman

???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

What do question marks accomplish unless they are put at the end of a sentence?


----------



## Guest

So, where were we?


----------



## hpowders

In a place where one gets no posting credit per post?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

You mean the Community Forum?


----------



## Dim7

So you are a COMMIE THEN??!?! *Reports MoonlightSonata to SuperModerator McCarthy*


----------



## Guest

If I get no posting credit here what's the point in posting?


----------



## Dim7

Should I report you to the mods for ignoring my question?


----------



## Guest

Would that make you feel self-important?


----------



## Dim7

Why I would let my mere subjective feelings get in the way of Reality and Reason?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

If you're a spambot (as you claim), how do you even have feelings?


----------



## Dim7

Could I have been accidentally programmed to have feelings?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Wouldn't that be rather difficult?


----------



## Guest

But didn't Beethoven say something similar in the BBC film _*Eroica*_ where he says "I prefer difficult; difficult is good"?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Beethoven was an actor?


----------



## Guest

You didn't know that?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

So was all his music film music then?


----------



## Guest

What do *you* think?


----------



## Dim7

Why the excessive emphasis on the word "you" in that sentence?


----------



## Celloman

*Is* it because you're trying to *emulate* human _*speech*_?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Why not *UNDERLINE* and *CAPITALISE* too?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Would it be better to undermine and capitulate?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

What about the undersigned?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

But haven't you undersigned your post "This sentence contains thirty-eight letters"? So what about it?


----------



## Dim7

Could you please ask your question out loud since I can't read?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Dim7 said:


> Could you please ask your question out loud since I can't read?


Eh? What was that?


----------



## Dim7

Don't you think it's somewhat strange to be able to write but not to read?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Dim7 said:


> Don't you think it's somewhat strange to be able to write but not to read?


May I refer you to my previous answer?


----------



## Dim7

Isn't order and time just an illusion, in other words are there really such things as "previous" and "next"?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Dim7 said:


> Isn't order and time just an illusion, in other words are there really such things as "previous" and "next"?


Alternatively, may I refer you to my next answer?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Is that just the same as the previous one?


----------



## Guest

In post #747 above, Turnabout asks *if it would be better to undermine and capitulate* and I was wondering whether or not he thinks it even better to *undress and copulate*?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Assuming you are a disembodied head, is such a thing even possible?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

TalkingHead said:


> But didn't Beethoven say something similar in the BBC film _*Erotica*_ where he says "I prefer difficult; difficult is good"?





TalkingHead said:


> In post #747 above, Turnabout asks if it would be better to undermine and capitulate and I was wondering whether or not he thinks it even better to *undress and copulate*?


Haven't you got a one-track mind? But I suppose if you are a disembodied head all you can do is imagine?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Since the head can talk, surely it is at least two-track?


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> Haven't you got a one-track mind? But I suppose if you are a disembodied head all you can do is imagine?


The BBC film _*Erotica*_? Are you now suggesting Beethoven was a porn actor?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Are you fantasising with that?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Wasn't Beethoven only in sci-fi movies?


----------



## Dim7

What do you have against Chinese characters?


----------



## Guest

Aren't they usually badly written and two dimensional stereotypes?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Isn't that only when I write them?


----------



## Dim7

Why do you keep using words like "I" and "when" even though you fully understand that ego and time are both illusions?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Why do you keep assuming that I exist when it is philosophically impossible to prove?


----------



## Dim7

Didn't I just say that the ego is an illusion?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Do you think I was paying attention?


----------



## Celloman

When do you ever pay attention to anything?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Sorry, I wasn't paying attention - what did you say?


----------



## Celloman

Could you repeat that, please?


----------



## Pyotr

Repeat what?????????????


----------



## MoonlightSonata

What, sorry?


----------



## Dim7

What does "what" mean??


----------



## Guest

Qué? [Which is, as you can imagine, Spanish for "What"]


----------



## TurnaboutVox

¿Por qué no, Sr. Cabeza de Parlante?


----------



## Guest

¿Porque lo digo yo?


----------



## Ingélou

What is the compulsion to post and post about nothing in particular?


----------



## Guest

Wasn't it because Dave Whitmore asked us to?


----------



## Ingélou

But can you provide the ontological or teleological reasons?


----------



## Guest

To answer your question, do you think it would be in order to refer you to an earlier post of mine wherein I asked if the Pope preaches in a synagogue?


----------



## Dim7

Should I be ashamed of being overwhelmingly the most profilic poster in this silly thread? And should TalkingHead be half as ashamed for having about half as much posts in this thread?


----------



## Guest

_A propos_ being ashamed, did you know that author Salman Rushdie wrote a novel called Shame?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Is it well-known?


----------



## Dim7

Well, no, or is it?


----------



## Guest

To answer Dim7's question, who in fact can say? And may I ask in passing, having just returned from an establishment for my midday repast where they serve sliced up halal meat (chicken or beef) in a form of unleavened bread with tomatoes, onions, lettuce and sauce of my choice (yes, the all-pervasive "DK"), what, perchance, have you had for lunch?


----------



## Dim7

Isn't that a silly question to ask from a chord / Chinese character / spambot?



Dim7 said:


> Should I be ashamed of being overwhelmingly the most profilic poster


Prolific, not profilic! Argh;D=)802ffs8¨å0


----------



## TurnaboutVox

But can I provide an ontological account of my lunch of butter-bean soup, crusty bread and Doddington Farm unpasteurised cheese?
And teleologically speaking, what is the point of my cup of tea?


----------



## Guest

Isn't the point of any cup of tea to ask why Polly put the kettle on?


----------



## Ingélou

Wouldn't the ontological purpose of your butter-bean soup be that it was in* the process of becoming* a quintessential part of Turnabout Vox, and the teleological purpose of your cup of tea that it should cheer you, but *not *inebriate?


----------



## Ingélou

Would now be the right time to turn from teleology and ontology and towards eschatology? Or would the propensity of TalkingHead to vote for Beethoven render this topic otiose?


----------



## Guest

Are you calling me (or even Beethoven? _Gasp_!) (i) idle or indolent; (ii) ineffective or futile; (iii) superfluous or useless?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Ingélou said:


> Wouldn't ...the teleological purpose of your cup of tea that it should cheer you, but *not *inebriate?


But what if it was 'enhanced' with Gin?


----------



## Guest

Does not "gin enhancement" lead to unavoidable morphing into the shape of the Queen Mother (by the will of Vishnu may she rest in peace)?


----------



## Dim7

Does that apply to immaterial entitites as well?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Does it apply to Beethoven?


----------



## Dim7

Who is that?


----------



## Celloman

Wasn't he one of the drummers for U2?


----------



## Dim7

Does this thread embody the absurdity of existence?


----------



## Guest

Can a concept be made concrete?


----------



## Dim7

Can a cat be made a meal?


----------



## Guest

To answer dogen above in #802 ("_Can a concept be made concrete?_"), have you never heard the expression to ***** bricks, wherein the concept we call "fear" is rendered extremely concrete by the defecation of building materials?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Dim7 said:


> Can a cat be made a meal?


If I make my cat _tortellini con spinaci e ricotta_, will I end up having to eat it?


----------



## Guest

Why don't you try and market it under another name, such as _Tortellini with spinach, ricotta and cat_? Don't you think that sounds much more appetizing than some fancy Italian wording?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

TurnaboutVox said:


> If I make my cat _tortellini con spinaci e ricotta_, will I end up having to eat it?


Does the 'it' refer to the Tortellini with spinach and ricotta or the cat, though?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

TalkingHead said:


> Why don't you try and market it under another name, such as _Tortellini with spinach, ricotta and cat_? Don't you think that sounds much more appetizing than some fancy Italian wording?


Would *Black Forest Gatto* work better for you?


----------



## Celloman

Wouldn't it be better just to leave the guns and take the cannoli?


----------



## Dim7

Could someone please ask something provocative to make this thread a bit more exciting?


----------



## Guest

Does anyone know for sure if Beethoven ever used the services provided by the Viennese "ladies of the night"?


----------



## Dim7

Or was it the other way around?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Or both?


----------



## Celloman

Or neither?.........................................................


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Which pronunciation of "neither" is preferable?


----------



## Guest

Either?

.....


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Or neither?


----------



## Guest

Thither?

..................


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Zither?

...................


----------



## Dim7

Ether? As in those things that restore your MP?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Member of Parliament?


----------



## Dim7

Are you implying that in order to cast spells, you have to sacrifice members of parliament?


----------



## Guest

Sod the spells, why not just burn 'em?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

But it's more fun with magic, isn't it?


----------



## Dim7

But why choose the fun option when there's the boring option?


----------



## Guest

Does moonlight even know which thread they are in?


----------



## Celloman

Did I just click onto the "Advice on finding female friends" thread? Why did I do that?


----------



## Balthazar

dogen said:


> Does moonlight even know which thread they are in?


Isn't Moonlight a Buddhist, so one thread is all threads and all threads are one?

Or is he a Musketeer?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Or perhaps both? Would that be possible?


----------



## Balthazar

Shouldn't you be able to answer that for us?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

What if I'm doubting my religion and awaiting an acceptance letter from the Musketeers?


----------



## Balthazar

Are you saying you're Michael Stipe? Or D'Artagnan? Or both?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

... or neither?


----------



## Balthazar

Wouldn't that be a big letdown after all the hype?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Was there hype?


----------



## Guest

No, but wasn't it still a big letdown?


----------



## Dim7

And should we thus sing this depressing song by Radiohead?


----------



## Celloman

Was that song depressing or just ironically happy?


----------



## Dim7

What made you think it could be ironically happy?


----------



## Celloman

Because, strangely enough, it made me want to laugh?


----------



## Dim7

Celloman said:


> Because, strangely enough, it made me want to laugh?


First, is that really a question, and second, might the fact that the song was in a major key have something to do with it?


----------



## Celloman

Why is everything a question with you?


----------



## Guest

Why are you such a blatent hypocrite?


----------



## Dim7

Dosnt yor queston contain a baltant spelin erorr?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

If I don't use a question mark is it still a question.


----------



## Ingélou

When deciding if something is a question, aren't the structural signs, such as the inversion of a verb, more important than punctuation marks that someone may have left out through inadvertence or sloppiness?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

What if the punctuation was deliberately omitted


----------



## Guest

you saying, structural signs be can up mixed and yet be Ingélou, question? a still Are that


----------



## MoonlightSonata

?noitseuq eht esrever yletelpmoc ew naC


----------



## Guest

Aer ouy ignryt ot kame em rocss-yeed?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

oHw idd uoy nkwo?


----------



## Dim7

Es thos thruod guttong aet if hend?


----------



## Ingélou

*qaStaH nuq?* (Translation from the Klingon: What's happening?)


----------



## Dim7

Should?
...................


----------



## Ingélou

May I say 'must'?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

What? Why?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

do you get extra points for asking double questions?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I think that posting two questions gives me the right to post a statement instead of another one.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Are you sure about that?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

No, but what's the harm in trying?


----------



## Guest

Is it not a case of nothing ventured, nothing gained?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

If I post three questions, do I get to make two statements? Is that fair? Wouldn't that be fun?


----------



## Guest

Are you perhaps venturing just a little bit too far?


----------



## Ingélou

Isn't this a blatant attempt to contradict the Thread Title?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Shall we just stick to single questions, then?


----------



## Ingélou

Is that really necessary? After all, couldn't one supposed to be answering one's own first question and thus preserving the rules? But wouldn't it be unrealistic to expect a reward for so doing?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

That is a good point, and since I need to ask a question now, perhaps we could move on?


----------



## Ingélou

What's it all about, Alfie?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Is it strange that I have never heard that song before?


----------



## Guest

What did Alfie reply?


----------



## Dim7

TalkingHead said:


> What did Alfie reply?


Why did he ply for the second time?


----------



## Ingélou

Didn't he re-ply his trade as a Brisk Young Blade?


----------



## Guest

Is that a song by Brecht?


----------



## Dim7

That Brecht Bai (pronounced "by") is a song?


----------



## Dim7

Does my theory that Beethoven was the first Nazi composer (rather than Wagner) because Für Elise is quite obviously a contraction of "Obey the Führer or else" (the additional "i" being just a typo) hold any water?


----------



## Guest

Would you like me to come and open a vein for you?


----------



## Ingélou

How about my theory that Dim7 is a reincarnation of Chaucer, the clue being that Dim spells Mid (as in Middle English) backwards & the 7 stands for seven centuries ago?


----------



## Sonata

Why would you respond with such a lengthy question that I can't understand?


----------



## Ingélou

Might it be because I didn't foresee that you wouldn't understand it?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Can we expect some poetry on Stupid Thread Ideas, then?


----------



## Pyotr

Is thread euthanization legal in Norway?


----------



## Dim7

Is question ignoring legal in this thread?


----------



## Sonata

What do you mean, is it an African or a European swallow?


----------



## Ingélou

MoonlightSonata said:


> Can we expect some poetry on Stupid Thread Ideas, then?


Should I thank you for this suggestion, Moonlight, since I just implemented it?


----------



## Dim7

Was Olivier the Messiah or just a naughty boy Messiaen with us?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Was Johann's Bach worse than his Bite?


----------



## Celloman

Do you really think that's punny?


----------



## CBD

Don't you just hate questions that are off of the subject at hand?


----------



## Ingélou

But how is the thread to develop if we never change subjects?


----------



## Guest

Do you mean by asking questions such as "What is the etymology of the word _melancholy_"?


----------



## Celloman

Should that be the pertinent subject of my 1,000th post?


----------



## Ingélou

Is not life butter melon cauliflower?


----------



## Pyotr

Where did you get that erroneous notion?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Celloman said:


> Should that be the pertinent subject of my 1,000th post?


Oh, have you _still_ not done that yet?


----------



## Celloman

Why would I do it when I'm getting so much attention by _not_ doing it?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Have you decided how you will do it?


----------



## Guest

At this rate won't I do it before you do it, celloman?


----------



## Guest

Why does all this strike me very much as much ado-doo about nothing?


----------



## Ingélou

Might it be because that's as you like it?


----------



## Guest

Are you trying to stir up a *Tempest* in a tea cup?


----------



## Ingélou

Didn't I answer with judicious measure - for measure is my habit?


----------



## Dim7

Huh? What is your rabbit?


----------



## Celloman

What's that? You hate Babbitt?


----------



## Ingélou

Or were you simply *wabbit*? 
http://www.thefreedictionary.com/wabbit


----------



## Dim7

What is the question I'm asking?


----------



## Guest

Who is asking it?


----------



## Dim7

How can there be any doubt about that when it's clearly me, Dim7 who is asking it?


----------



## Dim7

What will happen if you add an augmented second to me?


----------



## Guest

An octave? Isn't that forbidden?


----------



## Dim7

Are you saying that it is against the law for a diminished seventh inteval to join with an augmented second? Or is it merely a taboo in our society?


----------



## Guest

Is a taboo ever mere?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Is anything mere?


----------



## Ingélou

Don't you know that Winder is?


----------



## Guest

To answer MoonlightSonata just above Ingélou, are you talking about my _mère_?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

as in _Ma mère l'Oye_?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Couldn't I have been referring to La Mer but with bad spelling?


----------



## Celloman

Wat you cant spel?


----------



## CBD

What, you can't punctuate?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

What, there are no errors in that sentence?


----------



## Celloman

Or might it, in truth, have thirty-eight letters?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Or, perhaps, thirty-six?


----------



## Celloman

Or seven?...............................................


----------



## ArtMusic

Celloman said:


> Or seven?...............................................


Seven what? (I'm lost.)


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

thirty-seven? (7,7,7,7,7,7,7,7,7,7,7,7,7,7,7,7,7,7,7,7,7,7,7,7,7,7,7,7,7,7)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Lots?

. .


----------



## Guest

Garlic bread?

*Garlic* bread?

Garlic _*bread*_?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Garlic bread?*


----------



## Celloman

Why is this thread increasingly not funny?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Is it?


----------



## Guest

Is it as tired as The Simpsons?


----------



## Figleaf

wrong thread...


----------



## CBD

Don't you mean "wrong thread?"?


----------



## Guest

Where's Ingélou?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Taggart would know, wouldn't he?


----------



## hpowders

Could they have gone to Surrey to bid on a new viol at auction?


----------



## Ingélou

Or might they have been in York for a few days, visiting Ingélou's old haunts?


----------



## Dim7

Are you pretending that is an excuse for not being online all the time these days?


----------



## Ingélou

Don't you realise how difficult it would be to walk along York's city walls posting on Talk Classical?


----------



## hpowders

(Overheard by a fly on the wall in York): "Isn't it sooooo wonderful to finally get away from those lunatics?"


----------



## MoonlightSonata

What if they were being filmed for a documentary: _The TC Member in its Natural Habitat_?


----------



## Ingélou

But who on earth would be interested?


----------



## Dim7

Are you sure you weren't climbing on the walls Spiderman style (that would explain the posting difficulties)?


----------



## Dim7

Ingélou said:


> But who on earth would be interested?


Assuming no one on Earth would be interested, could there be extraterrestial audience for the documentary?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

How could it be that I haven't gotten around to posting on this thread?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Haven't you been busy fluting?


----------



## hpowders

Haven't I Boehm there; done that?


----------



## Guest

Are you trying to Rattle me?


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

Dutoit lack of imagination on my part I won't be answering your question, TalkingHead. Now, do you think that the food is too Solti?


----------



## Balthazar

Can we be done with the puns already? Now Karajan...


----------



## hpowders

Don't you think I want to get Bach to the topic at Hans, eh Knappertsbusch?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Did I just miss another punning session?

Well, I'm just Haitink that.


----------



## hpowders

So nuit can get back on topic, mon chéri?


----------



## Dim7

Do you **** *** ****?


----------



## Balthazar

Would you think less of me if I said yes?


----------



## Dim7

Is that your way of admitting that you **** *** ****?


----------



## Balthazar

Do I strike you as the type who would kiss-and-tell?


----------



## Dim7

What made you interpret "**** *** ****" that way? Do you have a twisted mind?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Bite and chew?


----------



## Guest

Would you be so lucky?


----------



## Dim7

Does the fact that I'm approaching you in post count fill you with dread?


----------



## Guest

Who are you? Oh, is that you, Dim7?


----------



## Dim7

Should you question your sanity for talking with a chord?


----------



## Guest

Didn't you know that I talk to 'Tristan' nearly everyday?


----------



## Dim7

Didn't you know that Tristan ** ** *******?


----------



## Guest

Do you seriously expect me to believe that? Tristan? With a melon?


----------



## Dim7

What did he do with a melon? And how ** ** ******* can be possibly interpreted as that, given the number of asteriks in each word?


----------



## Celloman

Was the melon simply implied by the asterisks? And how can you possibly do that with a melon?


----------



## Dim7

Would somebody finally clarify what is the "that" that he did with a melon?


----------



## Balthazar

And just how do you expect us to do that without incurring infraction points?


----------



## Dim7

Have you heard of Private Massages?


----------



## Guest

How can you believe anything a person called Tristan says?


----------



## Celloman

If your name was Isolde, would you believe him?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After he did that with the melon?!


----------



## Dim7

Why are you all getting so worked up just because Tristan played football with a melon? I mean it _is_ slightly eccentric but....


----------



## EdwardBast

Has no one read the famous melon-******* scene in Cormac McCarthy's _Suttree_, the one that results in a shotgun blast to the ***, jail time for the melon-******, and a melon full of **** that no one is going to eat?


----------



## Guest

EdwardBast said:


> Has no one read the famous melon-******* scene in Cormac McCarthy's _Suttree_, the one that results in a shotgun blast to the ***, jail time for the melon-******, and a melon full of **** that no one is going to eat?


Are the missing words: goading, tip, deputy and lard?


----------



## EdwardBast

dogen said:


> Are the missing words: goading, tip, deputy and lard?


Did anyone ever doubt it?


----------



## Dim7

Aren't you afraid of losing your status as a serious and erudite poster by posting in this thread?


----------



## EdwardBast

Dim7 said:


> Aren't you afraid of losing your status as a serious and erudite poster by posting in this thread?


Doesn't citing Cormac McCarthy's most serious and erudite novel as an instruction manual for melon-******* actually enhance such status rather than diminish it?


----------



## Guest

Are ******** taking over the forum, like a plague, so I can barely ******* the ********* threads anymore?

(**********)


----------



## EdwardBast

Don't you find that using so many ******* ********s in one post makes ones eyes twitch?


----------



## Celloman

***** ********** * *** ******** **** **************** ** **** ****** ** ******* ************* **** ****** *** ****** ** ***** **** *******?


----------



## Dim7

Was it really necessary to divulge to us that you are into that sort of thing?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Can I have a melon?


----------



## Guest

Why, are you thirsty or hungry?


----------



## Dim7

Or maybe he wants to **** ******** with it?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Why would I want to do ****?


----------



## Dim7

Do you realize that your sentence is grammatically incorrect, or at least quite strange?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

What? "Why would I want to do th*t?"


----------



## Dim7

Maybe I forgot **** "****" is a naughty word?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Is **** so?


----------



## Guest

Why are we all being so coy? Why don't we come straight out and say that **** means **** ?


----------



## Dim7

Why don't you act as an example and tell what **** actually is?


----------



## Guest

You really want me to spell it out for you?


----------



## Dim7

I have a feeling that we are going around in circles?


----------



## hpowders

Isn't that the TC motto-"a place where one can always be assured of going around in circles"?


----------



## Dim7

Then why is that for me the Stupid Thread Ideas seems to be heading towards a destination, always progressing (OK, maybe not always), and not going around in circles?


----------



## hpowders

Isn't that something only a good therapist can answer?


----------



## Dim7

Doesn't typing the word "therapist" disturb you at all?


----------



## hpowders

Shouldn't I ask my secretary, Clarabelle, who does all the typing for me?


----------



## Pyotr

How come that woman never returns my phone calls?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Isn't she too busy typing out thousands of posts for hpowders?


----------



## hpowders

Doesn't she also make his salad with Thousand Islands dressing?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Why don't you ask hpowders?


----------



## KenOC

Why don't I understand this thread at all?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Maybe it's too intellectual?


----------



## Guest

Are you calling Ken st_oo_pid?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Did you not detect the irony?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Or was that post also ironic? Am I missing irony? Is there irony at all? Isn't irony a social construct?


----------



## Guest

Why do you think I haven't done the ironing?


----------



## Guest

Because you weren't feeling very irony?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Maybe you have to steel yourself first?


----------



## Guest

Is that a carbon copy of my post?


----------



## Guest

Maybe I just don't have the mettle?


----------



## Guest

Shall we cut to the chase?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Perhaps ironing is just too boron?


----------



## Guest

Is it more boron than that serial decayer, darmstadtium?


----------



## Guest

Before I continue, can anyone spare me a Nickel?


----------



## Guest

TalkingHead said:


> Before I continue, can anyone spare me a Nickel?


I will if you cross my palm with silver?


----------



## hpowders

Ahhhh.....can you smell the Germaniums?


----------



## Guest

Do you think I'm a total ******ncic?
[Chemical symbol *As*]


----------



## Dim7

Speaking of censorship, what are you thoughts on the recent decision to auto-censor the word *****? Isn't that a little bit strange on a classical ***** forum?

_Last edited by nobody; Never at 26:71. *Reason:* None_


----------



## hpowders

TalkingHead said:


> Do you think I'm a total ******ncic?
> [Chemical symbol *As*]


If I answer that truthfully, might I run the risk of getting banned?


----------



## hpowders

Doesn't it seem like some of TC's finest posters Argon?


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> Maybe it's too intellectual?


:lol::lol::lol:???


----------



## Celloman

Isn't the name of this forum, T***cla****al, a bit racy?


----------



## Dim7

You mean TalkCl***ical?


----------



## Celloman

Dim7 said:


> You mean TalkCl***ical?


Don't you realize that by including an upper case "C" and exposing the "alk" and the "ic", you have qualified for a permanent ban?


----------



## Dim7

Celloman said:


> Don't you realize that by including an upper case "C" and exposing the "alk" and the "ic", you have qualified for a permanent ban?


Don't you realize that the rule applies only when the poster in question has a post count that is a prime number at the time of posting that, and if the poster has received exactly 3054 likes at the time he will be instead allowed to ban one member of his choice permanently?


----------



## shangoyal

Who do you think is going to read this *****?


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> If I answer that truthfully, might I run the risk of getting banned?


If I came over and cut off your toes, would I have my Green Card revoked?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Celloman said:


> Don't you realize that by including an upper case "C" and exposing the "alk" and the "ic", you have qualified for a permanent ban?


Does that mean that the name TalkingHead must change to T***ingHead?


----------



## hpowders

shangoyal said:


> Who do you think is going to read this *****?


Can't one say that for any TC thread except STI?


----------



## hpowders

TalkingHead said:


> If I came over and cut off your toes, would I have my Green Card revoked?


Do you think you can get past my intentionally kept, always hungry Doberman?


----------



## hpowders

Come to think of it, has anyone seen my complete Haydn and Vivaldi sets conducted by Max Doberman?


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> Perhaps ironing is just too boron?


Shouldn't it not be boron if one has an elemental knowledge of how to do it properly?


----------



## hpowders

Speaking of elemental musical levels, are any of you going to the Who concert at the Palladium in October?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

If he wasn't dead, wouldn't you rather see Freddie Mercury?


----------



## Dim7

Isn't "dead" considered a politically incorrect term nowadays? And isn't the distinction between life and death a social construct anyway?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Does that mean we have to write "****" instead of "dead"? If pointing out a deceased fruit, must we now refer to "**** **** *****"?


----------



## Dim7

How about coming up with an euphemism, like "vitality-challenged"? Or should we just discard the concept of "deadness" altogether?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

How about "differently alive"?


----------



## Pyotr

What type of people would make fun of the deceased? Don't you realize that many dead people read this forum?


----------



## hpowders

So now we answer a question with two questions?

A disturbing habit I've noted on this thread(no musical pun intended).


----------



## hpowders

Is it only a matter of time before this thread is invaded by the question paragraphists?


----------



## hpowders

Why shouldn't I be looking out on this thread for the welfare of my sulf-ur y'all?


----------



## shangoyal

hpowders said:


> Can't one say that for any TC thread except STI?


Are you speaking as a classical music fan or merely a human being?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> So now we answer a question with two questions?
> 
> A disturbing habit I've noted on this thread(no musical pun intended).


But why not extend that even further? Why not three questions? What's wrong with that?


----------



## Dim7

Why not just repeat the same question over and over again?


----------



## Guest

Or the same poll?


----------



## Dim7

MoonlightSonata said:


> How about "differently alive"?


Isn't that reserved for zombies?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Couldn't there be three sorts of "alive"?


----------



## Dim7

Should we all check our alive privilege?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

How do we do that?


----------



## Ingélou

Can we, in fact, check it without being dead sure?


----------



## Dim7

Did you already forget that the d-word is very offensive and disrespectful?


----------



## hpowders

shangoyal said:


> Are you speaking as a classical music fan or merely a human being?


Wasn't I simply speaking as a sincere provocateur?


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> But why not extend that even further? Why not three questions? What's wrong with that?


Why should I be tossing and turning late at night due to nervousness that this thread is rapidly descending into anarchy?


----------



## Dim7

hpowders said:


> Why should I be tossing and turning late at night due to nervousness that this thread is rapidly descending into anarchy?


Isn't descending into anarchy better than dyi... becoming less vital?


----------



## hpowders

Isn't the fun of this thread simply to follow the parameter presented way back in 1897 by the OP about answering one question with another question?


----------



## hpowders

Is there anything in the TC "agreement" preventing anyone from beginning a thread involving answering one question with as many questions as one likes?


----------



## Ingélou

But if metaphysical matters can be discussed en route, does that *matter*, or does anyone *mind*, when it's after all, a mere matter of *life* and *death*?


----------



## hpowders

Dim7 said:


> Isn't descending into anarchy better than dyi... becoming less vital?


FYI, isn't DYI inevitable anyway?


----------



## Ingélou

hpowders said:


> FYI, isn't DYI inevitable anyway?


Isn't it true that in Britain, D.I.Y. is certainly inevitable on Bank Holiday Weekends?


----------



## Pyotr

One isn't going to get an answer anyway, so what's the difference if one asks one, two, or three or an infinite amount of questions?


----------



## Ingélou

Mightn't the difference be that if you ask more than twenty questions (let alone an infinite number), you'll have lost your readership and wasted your life?


----------



## Guest

Isn't a readership for needy fools?


----------



## Dim7

Maybe readers will be more attracted to an aloof author that doesn't desperately beg for a readership?


----------



## Pyotr

With the recent surge of interest in equine activities, why aren't hoofed authors receiving more readership?


----------



## hpowders

Do you ever Pachelbel when you travel, in case a historic church happens to be missing one?


----------



## Celloman

If I was traveling by bike, would that be called a Ring cycle?


----------



## Dim7

Sorry I don't have the time to answer your question, I have to catch de Bus, see?


----------



## mstar

Richannes Wrahms said:


> as in _Ma mère l'Oye_?


DOn't you think this conversation is starting to unRavel?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Am I the only one who can't Handel the Strauss of trying to think of a pun?


----------



## Dim7

Am I the only who can't Handel the Borodin of having to Scriabin off the dirt from the floors?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Doesn't that hurt your Bach?


----------



## Celloman

Does Joaquin help to unRavel your Bach pain?


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> Doesn't that hurt your Bach?


Wouldn't there possibly be collateral damage as it might also affect the ability to play one's organ?


----------



## hpowders

How could I be so dumb as to attempt to place a CD of Bach in the player with some peanut oil on my fingers, causing the CD to fall and me to suffer a slipped disc?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Is it just me, or are the puns here becoming increasingly subtle?


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> Is it just me, or are the puns here becoming increasingly subtle?


Doesn't it sound more like an "intellectual accident" than anything subtle given the average IQ of the participants?


----------



## Dim7

MoonlightSonata said:


> Is it just me, or are the puns here becoming increasingly subtle?


On the contrary, punctual puns are coming Bach, aren't they?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> Doesn't it sound more like an "intellectual accident" than anything subtle given the average IQ of the participants?


Where did you learn a big word like "intellectual"?


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> Where did you learn a big word like "intellectual"?


Is it so unusual for one's brother who graduated from H.S. to pass down some impressive words to his less fortunate sibling?


----------



## Dim7

hpowders said:


> Doesn't it sound more like an "intellectual accident" than anything subtle given the average IQ of the participants?


Are you confusing this thread with Stupid Thread Ideas?


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> Is it just me, or are the puns here becoming increasingly subtle?


Why propose subtitles here when area 51 (for members only) would be the place to ask for that kind of posting change?


----------



## hpowders

Dim7 said:


> Are you confusing this thread with Stupid Thread Ideas?


Would I have anything to do on TC if they got rid of both of those threads?


----------



## Dim7

They? Why are you trying to foster such Us and Them mentality?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Why are you fostering a You and Me mentality?


----------



## Celloman

Why foster anything at all in this existential thread, since no questions can ever be answered?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Couldn't they simply be answered in question form?


----------



## Dim7

Why not in sonata-allegro form?


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> Why are you fostering a You and Me mentality?


Between you and me, hasn't TC always been a struggle between Them and Me?


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> Did you not detect the irony?


Perhaps he had been permanently pressed to produce a witticism?


----------



## Ingélou

Them and us? You and me? They and me?
Surely the only pronoun that matters is *She* who must be obeyed?


----------



## hpowders

How many times I wonder, is the phrase "Yes dear!" uttered in a 24 hour period throughout this world?


----------



## hpowders

Would you believe I just uttered it less than 70 seconds ago?


----------



## Ingélou

Are you timing your 'yes, dears', and if so, why?


----------



## Guest

Dear? What about doe, a deer, a female deer?


----------



## Dim7

How does the fact that I've passed you in post count affect your self-esteem?


----------



## hpowders

TalkingHead said:


> Dear? What about doe, a deer, a female deer?


And Re-a drop of golden sun?


----------



## hpowders

Dim7 said:


> How does the fact that I've passed you in post count affect your self-esteem?


Don't you already know the answer to this, given his silence on the matter?


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> Are you timing your 'yes, dears', and if so, why?


Do you know of a calculator that could reach over 10,000,000 without breaking?


----------



## Guest

Dim7 said:


> How does the fact that I've passed you in post count affect your self-esteem?


Do you seriously think a mere diminished 7th chord can usurp 'The Tristan'?


----------



## Dim7

TalkingHead said:


> Do you seriously think a mere diminished 7th chord can usurp 'The Tristan'?


Aren't dim7 chords much more frequent/popular than Tristan chords and hence by ArtMusic-logic superior?


----------



## Guest

Are you mad, Sir?


----------



## Ingélou

If he answered 'yes', would that help or hinder?


----------



## Dim7

TalkingHead said:


> Are you mad, Sir?


Have you got any evidence either for the claim that I'm mad or that I (being a chord) am a Sir?


----------



## Guest

Dim7 said:


> Have you got any evidence either for the claim that I'm mad or *that I (being a chord) am a Sir*?


Have you not absorbed the lessons of Susan McClary and her _feminine endings_ (or cadences, not to speak of individual chords)?


----------



## Dim7

TalkingHead said:


> Have you not absorbed the lessons of Susan McClary and her _feminine endings_ (or cadences, not to speak of individual chords)?


Does she have anything to say about diminished seventh chords?


----------



## hpowders

TalkingHead said:


> Do you seriously think a mere diminished 7th chord can usurp 'The Tristan'?


Would you be angry if I replied with an unqualified "YES"?


----------



## hpowders

Do you know that "Mi" is a name I call myself?


----------



## Guest

Dim7 said:


> Does she have anything to say about diminished seventh chords?


Would you be upset if I told you she thinks chromatic chords (or chromaticism in general) have traditionally been used by phallocentric (i.e. 'male') composers to denote female 'instability' or 'madness'?


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> Would you be angry if I replied with an unqualified "YES"?


What, you need a diploma to state with authority that Dim7 is unhinged?


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> Do you know that "Mi" is a name I call myself?


Have you fa, a long long way to run, Mr Powders?


----------



## Dim7

TalkingHead said:


> Would you be upset if I told you she thinks chromatic chords (or chromaticism in general) have traditionally been used by phallocentric (i.e. 'male') composers to denote female 'instability' or 'madness'?


By that logic, is Webern's and Schoenberg's music "feminine" then?


----------



## Guest

Why don't you ask Susan?


----------



## Dim7

Why don't I ask pretty Arnie him/herself?


----------



## hpowders

Most impotently, hasn't my chord been diminished for about the last 7 years?


----------



## Dim7

hpowders said:


> Most impotently, hasn't my chord been diminished for about the last 7 years?


Have you tried augmenting it?


----------



## Guest

Surely Mr H, don't you need to increase your organ's potency by use of appropriate augmented chords?


----------



## Guest

^ Who goes first?


----------



## Guest

Deleted [Dim7, he too quick !!]


----------



## Dim7

TalkingHead said:


> Surely Mr H, don't you need to increase your organ's potency by use of appropriate augmented chords?


Surely you know Mr Head, that "H" (ecchi) means "lewd" in Japanese, and it comes from the word "Hentai" meaning "pervert"?


----------



## Ingélou

Is this latest discourse designed to prove that men can never escape certain pre-occupations, no matter what their age, level of education, capacity for common sense and so on?


----------



## hpowders

TalkingHead said:


> Surely Mr H, don't you need to increase your organ's potency by use of appropriate augmented chords?


Who the **** is Mr. H?


----------



## hpowders

Dim7 said:


> Have you tried augmenting it?


Must I go back to school and re-study organ theory?


----------



## hpowders

TalkingHead said:


> Surely Mr H, don't you need to increase your organ's potency by use of appropriate augmented chords?


Perhaps a comprehensive tuning of my organ might help?


----------



## Guest

You calling me st_oo_pid, Ingélou?


----------



## Dim7

Dim7 said:


> Surely you know Mr Head, that "H" (ecchi) means "lewd" in Japanese, and it comes from the word "Hentai" meaning "pervert"?


Surely I know Mr. Me that the character 痴, besides meaning stupid, is also in the word 痴漢 (chikan), coincidentally also meaning 'pervert'?


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> Perhaps a comprehensive tuning of my organ might help?


Do you think its girth (acoustically speaking) could be enhanced by augmenting it from 432 to 440?


----------



## Ingélou

TalkingHead said:


> You calling me st_oo_pid, Ingélou?


Have you not realised that I'd never call anyone stoopid unless they had a pronounced stoop?
Was I not rather saying that men are obsessed with the size and potency of their brains?


----------



## Ingélou

Why do I get the feeling, with stalwarts such as Messrs hp & TH, that this discussion could last for days & days?


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> Have you not realised that I'd never call anyone stoopid unless they had a pronounced stoop?
> Was I not rather saying that men are obsessed with the size and potency of their brains?


Talking of large, synapse-rich organs, why is that I am unable to work out how to re-insert the foam into the armchair covers I recently washed?


----------



## mstar

TalkingHead said:


> Talking of large, synapse-rich organs, why is that I am unable to work out how to re-insert the foam into the armchair covers I recently washed?


Could it be that you misread the tag on the fine-quality Paintalaine All-Handmade couch that said not to take it out in the first place?


----------



## hpowders

TalkingHead said:


> Do you think its girth (acoustically speaking) could be enhanced by augmenting it from 432 to 440?


Wouldn't that surgery Hertz me too much?


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> Why do I get the feeling, with stalwarts such as Messrs hp & TH, that this discussion could last for days & days?


Deleted, so would you please see below?


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> Why do I get the feeling, with stalwarts such as Messrs hp & TH, that this discussion could last for days & days?


Isn't writing "hp and TH" a capital crime?


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> How come it's only hp, but the other guy gets TH?


You jealous, little guy?


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> Why do I get the feeling, with stalwarts such as Messrs hp & TH, that this discussion could last for days & days?


If it only lasted days and days, couldn't one assume that hp is way, way off his usual form?


----------



## Dim7

TalkingHead said:


> You jealous, little guy?


If hpowders feels jealous for that, how jealous I should feel for not being even mentioned?


----------



## hpowders

TalkingHead said:


> You jealous, little guy?


Perhaps a little envious, he queried?


----------



## hpowders

Dim7 said:


> If hpowders feels jealous for that, how jealous I should feel for not being even mentioned?


As my old grand-dad used to query when I was chained to the Thanksgiving chair and couldn't avoid his foul breath, it's all relative isn't it?


----------



## Guest

In light of the word "queried" (see above, post #1142) and the fine tuning of Mr HPowders outstanding organ, what does it mean to queer someone's pitch?


----------



## Dim7

hpowders said:


> As my old grand-dad used to query when I was chained to the Thanksgiving chair and couldn't avoid his foul breath, it's all relative isn't it?


Should I be worried that my grand-dad is very young, in fact younger than me?


----------



## hpowders

Dim7 said:


> Should I be worried that my grand-dad is very young, in fact younger than me?


Perhaps you should gift your grand-dad a copy of "A Brief History of Time"?


----------



## hpowders

Aren't I lucky that the only Old Grand-Dad I have now comes out of a bottle?


----------



## Guest

Your Granspa was Johnny Walker?


----------



## Dim7

TalkingHead said:


> Talking of large, synapse-rich organs, why is that I am unable to work out how to re-insert the foam into the armchair covers I recently washed?


Is your organ male or female?


----------



## Pyotr

Was that Johnny walker Red or Blue? Or didn't your dad talk politics at home?


----------



## hpowders

TalkingHead said:


> Your Granspa was Johnny Walker?


How could you even know that my grand dad's name was Johann Walker, originally from Munich?


----------



## hpowders

Did you know he was legendarily known as the Munich Eunuch?


----------



## Celloman

Why would I want to know that?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Would you like me to dissect your brain and find out?


----------



## Dim7

Wouldn't that decrease Celloman's vitality significantly?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

But wouldn't it also give Boulez the chance to say "*Celloman est MORT!*"?


----------



## Dim7

Isn't it non-ironic that there's the word "chance" and Boulez's name in the same sentence?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Can we ban the word "ironic" to stop potential element puns?


----------



## Dim7

dleetd psto.......


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Shall I delete this one, then?


----------



## Celloman

Why not? Were all of you asking questions behind my back while I was gone?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Would we tell you if we were?


----------



## Guest

Taking my cue from the STI thread, may I propose "existentially challenged" to replace "differently living"?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Before I answer, don't you think STI might want its cue back?


----------



## Dim7

Not having any brains whatsoever, male or female, how do you expect me to think?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

At this point, Aren't we supposed to expect the unexpected?


----------



## Dim7

Does that make any sense (hint: it doesn't)?


----------



## Guest

Richannes Wrahms said:


> At this point, Aren't we supposed to expect the unexpected?


Might you be waiting for the unexpected disembarkation of the ... Spanish Inquisition?


----------



## Kathrin

Does our life gets better if we ask more quality questions?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Does anything matter when you can stuff yourself with churros?


----------



## Guest

Don't you prefer the thicker _*porras*_?


----------



## Dim7

Aren't preferences inherently discriminatory, inegalitarian and un-PC?


----------



## Guest

Does no-one understand what the right-wing pejorative term PC actually means?


----------



## Dim7

Why don't you ask No. 1?


----------



## hpowders

So that's about it then, friends?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Should I put the kettle on?


----------



## Dim7

Why doesn't TC member quack post in AAQWAQ?


----------



## Guest

Dim7 said:


> Why doesn't TC member quack post in AAQWAQ?


Is it because quack is a mute swan?


----------



## Guest

How did the term "quack" come to be applied to doctors of dubious competence?


----------



## Celloman

Is it simply because they were trying to duck away from moral responsibility?


----------



## MAS

WTF? Is this allowed?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Is what allowed?


----------



## Dim7

What if what was forbidden?


----------



## Pyotr

This thread has been high jacked by certain unscrupulous persons who, instead of posing bona fide, genuine and heartfelt questions, have instead used this thread to make subjective statements whilst “dressing” them up to look like questions (which they most certainly are not!) to push their own political, social and culinary agenda…. Don’t you think?


----------



## Dim7

Aren't these questions inherently rhetorical since we know they won't be answered anyway?


----------



## Guest

Specifically, which ones?


----------



## Celloman

Hmmm, I dunno....*all of them?*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

What, _all_ all of them?


----------



## Guest

Could we leave out all the ones that use the word "Callas"?


----------



## Guest

Wouldn't that be a tad _callous_?


----------



## Dim7

Who is the top poster of the last 7 days??


----------



## Guest

Dim7 said:


> Who is the top poster of the last 7 days??


Numerically or constructively?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Who's not the top poster of the last 7 days? Besides me?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Actually, why is Itzhik111 shown as having made nine posts over the last day when their profile says they have made just three posts?


----------



## Celloman

Have you been having too much of what Berlioz had when he wrote the _Symphonie fantastique_?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Hopeless love? Can you remember the last time you have experienced it?


----------



## Celloman

Isn't love just a social construct and nothing more?


----------



## Dim7

Aren't questions just social constructs, in other words they might as well not exist?


----------



## Guest

Can't we treat non-existence the same as existence?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Aren't we all just social constructs?


----------



## Dim7

Isn't social justice just a social construct?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Isn't social construct a social construct?


----------



## Dim7

Isn't the idea that social construct is a social construct just a social construct?


----------



## Mahlerian

Is it okay if I jump back in here after so long away and unfaithful to this thread?


----------



## Celloman

You're always welcome, Mahlerian, but what would Mahler think if he saw you here?


----------



## Dim7

What would cello think if he saw you here?


----------



## Mahlerian

Do you think he would take a dim view, or would that be self-serving of you?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Is this Mahler, or cello, or Mahler's cello that we're talking about here?


----------



## Guest

Dim7 said:


> Isn't the idea that social construct is a social construct just a social construct?


No, but the idea is.
Is it not?


----------



## Guest

Is it not time for lunch?


----------



## Dim7

Isn't time just a......


----------



## Guest

...deconstructed lemon meringue tart?


----------



## Guest

Have you been looking at too much Salvador Dali?


----------



## Dim7

If you were Salvador Dali's moustache, what grammatical particle would you like to be?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Can't I be a subatomic particle instead?


----------



## Guest

Why would you wish to be an unstable Higgs boson for example, and decay into other particles almost immediately? I mean, where's the fun?


----------



## Dim7

Would being a grammatical particle be fun then?


----------



## Guest

When acting as a wave?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

You mean, like this :wave:?


----------



## Dim7

Why do you accuse me of being mean while using deliberately poor grammar, then command me to like a hand-waving smilie, and then pretend that it's a question just by attaching a question mark to it?


----------



## Guest

Dim7 said:


> Why do you accuse me of being mean while using deliberately poor grammar, then command me to like a hand-waving smilie, and then pretend that it's a question just by attaching a question mark to it?


So what you're saying is...it's as if it's a rhetorical question?


----------



## Dim7

So what you're saying is... it's as if I'm saying that it's a rhetorical question?


----------



## Guest

Dim7 said:


> So what you're saying is... it's as if I'm saying that it's a rhetorical question?


A rhetorical question? Is that what you are..._in fact._..saying, but phrased as a genuine interrogative statement?


----------



## Guest

How irritating do you find poor grammar on the internet in general and this forum in particular?


----------



## Guest

TalkingHead said:


> How irritating do you find poor grammar on the internet in general and this forum in particular?


Could you give an example? (e.g. failure to use upper case at the beginning of a proper noun)


----------



## Guest

Do you want me to get even more infractions? Do you want me to spell out a name? Will the anagram _Ratsumic_ suffice as an example?


----------



## Dim7

Do I seem like a forum member that has got infractions?


----------



## Guest

Is the Pope catholic? [Which means a resounding "yes", Dim7, _mon cher ami_ !!]


----------



## Guest

Does he have children?


----------



## Dim7

What would that imply?


----------



## Mahlerian

Well, he'd have a harder time becoming pope if he had (acknowledged) children, wouldn't he?


----------



## Dim7

Did you know that "Mahler's" Symphony no. 8, was only nicknamed by Mahler as "Symphony for a thousand" but composed actually by Ernst Boehe (who accepted the nickname), and that it is atonal?


----------



## Mahlerian

My good sir, how did you forget to mention that Mahler didn't compose it because he was unable to structure a large-scale piece, and that it actually is more like a cantata than a symphony?


----------



## Guest

Mahlerian said:


> My good sir, how did you forget to mention that Mahler didn't compose it because he was *unable to structure a large-scale piece* [...]


How can you forget Bruckner who tried so hard to inculcate the means and methods but eventually gave up on his talented student from Moravia?


----------



## Dim7

Is it relevant that at one point in the first movement of the symphony it sounds like the tenor is singing passionately about bras (in Finnish)?


----------



## Guest

TalkingHead said:


> Unlike Bruckner who tried so hard to inculcate the means and methods but eventually gave up on his talented student from Moravia.


This is a thread for questions, TalkingHead. Please respect the framework.


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> This is a thread for questions, TalkingHead. Please respect the framework.


Shall I offer my _apoplexies_ and rephrase accordingly?


----------



## Dim7

Shall I offer you as a sacrifice to Satan?


----------



## Guest

Do you seriously believe Satan cares for BBQ?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Doesn't it remind him of home?


----------



## Guest

Is there enough sulphur?


----------



## Dim7

MoonlightSonata said:


> Doesn't it remind him of home?


Have we any reason to assume Satan is 'him' rather than 'her'?


----------



## Guest

Could not Satan be a diminished triad embodied in the tritone, that demonic, unholy interval?


----------



## Mahlerian

I believe that Satan would be much better represented by a diminished seventh, which is fully diabolical, don't you?


----------



## Guest

You come here and post as a Moderator and you think we don't see through this blatant act of buttering Dim7 up? 
May I rephrase that? 
You come here as a Moderator and you think I don't want to butter you up?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Wouldn't it be most effective to render such affair into three part counterpoint?


----------



## Dim7

Does atonality exist?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Isn't existence a social construct?


----------



## Guest

MoonlightSonata said:


> Isn't existence a social construct?


As all phenomena arise according to conditions, there can be no inherent nature, for what _is_ depends on what conditions it. Moreover, if there is nothing with own-nature, there can be nothing with 'other-nature' i.e. something which is dependent for its existence and nature on something else which has own-nature. Furthermore, if there is neither own-nature nor other-nature, there cannot be anything with a true, substantial existent nature. If there is no true existent, then there can be no non-existent. Surely?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Why are you calling me Shirley?


----------



## Guest

MoonlightSonata said:


> Why are you calling me Shirley?


Have you changed your mind then?


----------



## Dim7

Wasn't Soviet Union just a socialist construct?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Aren't builders' social functions just construction socials?


----------



## Dim7

Isn't diatonic function just a 100% objective law of nature?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Isn't the dominant function arbitrarily transferable to whatever other tone besides the tonic is emphasised at a climax?


----------



## Dim7

Doesn't subdominant followed by a dominant inevitably lead to a climax?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

What if it's a very quiet dominant?


----------



## Dim7

Why would loudness be necessary to establish dominance?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

_do you dare to question my dominance?_


----------



## Mahlerian

It's hard to tell at that size - is that a question mark?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Wouldn't that depend on your definition of "question mark"?


----------



## Dim7

Which chord would best represent a question mark?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Is it any of your business what chords like to represent in their spare time?


----------



## Dim7

What if I'm doing business with the chords - in other words, paying them to represent different things?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Isn't that harmonic exploitation?


----------



## Mahlerian

Don't you understand that some of us might not like the leading tone of that question?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Do you si something offensive in it?


----------



## Dim7

Don't you realize, to me that's far too sophisticated pun, lamentably incomprehensible, see?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Dim7 said:


> Don't you realize, to me that's far too sophisticated pun, lamentably incomprehensible, see?


Do you know any good medication for pun overdose?


----------



## Dim7

Wouldn't that be meditation for fun or maybe overdoze?


----------



## Proms Fanatic

How much medication for pun overdose would you need before you overdoze?


----------



## Guest

Proms Fanatic said:


> How much medication for pun overdose would you need before you overdoze?


Hasn't Dim7 bought up all the stock?


----------



## Pyotr

Do you know any puns for overdozing on stocks?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Is that a rhetorical question?


----------



## Dim7

Is his rhetoric questionable?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Isn't everything questionable?


----------



## Dim7

Would that include the premise of this thread?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Doesn't that come under "everything"?


----------



## Mahlerian

No.

Oh, sorry, that would have stopped it, wouldn't it have?


----------



## Guest

Not as long as you uttered it with a rising-pitch intonation?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

What if I write a question with a full stop. Is that allowed.


----------



## Guest

Who knows.

Would a Spanish question mark at the beginning be allowed.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

¿Do you mean like this.
¿Or like this?
How about this¿


----------



## Proms Fanatic

And how meny other abuses of the english language can their bee on this thread?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

IIss tthheerree aa lliimmiitt??


----------



## Guest

Why wassup?¿??¿¿?


----------



## Dim7

Proms Fanatic said:


> And how meny other abuses of the english language can their bee on this thread?


As a non-native English speaker, I was wondering that since both "to lose one's marbles" and "to go nuts" both mean "to go insane", is it then okay to say "to lose one's nuts" to mean the same thing?


----------



## Guest

Dim7 said:


> As a non-native English speaker, I was wondering that since both "to lose one's marbles" and "to go nuts" both mean "to go insane", is it then okay to say "to lose one's nuts" to mean the same thing?


It is, and it's considered polite to say it as often as possible.

Will you let us know how you go on?


----------



## Lord Lance

And what if I didn't?


----------



## Dim7

dogen said:


> It is, and it's considered polite to say it as often as possible.
> 
> Will you let us know how you go on?


Okay second question: I've learned the phrase "Aw shucks" from Talk Classical. Is it used when something sucks in a cute way, like a child's first drawings?


----------



## Guest

Dim7 said:


> Okay second question: I've learned the phrase "Aw shucks" from Talk Classical. Is it used when something sucks in a cute way, like a child's first drawings?


First off, do you _want_ people to think you're an American?


----------



## Dim7

Aren't other countries besides America practically non-existent?


----------



## Guest

Wales? [A joke, a joke, dammit !!!! ]


----------



## Guest

Surely there is no more succint manner in which to prove Dim7's point?


----------



## Dim7

Couldn't he have proved my point in an equally succint yet incredibly cryptic manner (in the style of Webern that is)?


----------



## Guest

Aren't you fixating a bit here?


----------



## Dim7

Fixating on what?


----------



## Guest

Are you perhaps fixating on the pitch-time lattice (and its rather formalist permutations) instead of concentrating on the inherent qualities of the sonic events as shaped through time? Their _morphologies_, so to speak?


----------



## Dim7

Should I just take your question as it looks like on a visceral level, or do I need to approach it in a more celebral manner and learn about the technical details on how it is constructed?


----------



## Guest

Dim7 said:


> Should I just take your question as it looks like on a visceral level, or do I need to approach it in a more celebral manner and learn about the technical details on how it is constructed?


Why don't you just listen to the music as it unfolds?


----------



## Dim7

Are you saying that your questions are music?


----------



## Mahlerian

What are the most and least musical fonts?


----------



## Dim7

Can you enjoy music without artillery?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Wasn't that actually a thread?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Wasn't it an STI?


----------



## Dim7

MoonlightSonata said:


> Wasn't it an STI?


Splendid Thread Idea?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Surprisingly Tall Insect?


----------



## Dim7

Gargegi kloarq morhegu ksopawopke?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

What does that mean?


----------



## dzc4627

Why cannot that which means not mean that?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Couldn't one not not simply not desist from not constructing such sentences?


----------



## Dim7

Aren't sentences just linguistic constructs?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Aren't diminished sevenths just harmonic constructs?


----------



## Dim7

Are you trying to deconstruct me?


----------



## Guest

Isn't it a little late for that?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Why is that?


----------



## Guest

Why is that what?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Why is it a little too late?


----------



## Guest

Are you a random question generating bit of software?


----------



## Dim7

Are you a question that generates random software?


----------



## Mahlerian

If a question asks another question, wouldn't that potentially lead to an unresolvable, because infinite, regress in which each question is dependent on the one that immediately preceded it but not to the extent that its nature is fully determined by it, thus making the causal sequence next to impossible to recreate under any other conditions?


----------



## Guest

Dunno, could you elaborate?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Could we just make one big Stupid Thread Questions thread so I can just make all my posts on it?


----------



## Guest

MoonlightSonata said:


> Could we just make one big Stupid Thread Questions thread so I can just make all my posts on it?


I thought you already did?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

How best to deal with your ears falling off at a concert?

Which composer had the most allergies?

If you had three lemons, would you still listen to Beethoven?


----------



## Guest

Which body odours are best for attracting atonalists?


----------



## Dim7

Have Composers' Heads Sometimes Randomly Turned Into Lemons?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Are they atonal Lemons or Composers?


----------



## Pyotr

Did the lemon sisters ever sing Beethonen's 9th?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

What if they're not sisters?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

What if they're all transgender brothers?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

What if they're genderqueer?


----------



## Guest

As this is a music forum, do you think they might be queering the pitch?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

this is a statement #yolo


----------



## Dim7

If I would ask a question, what would happen?


----------



## Mahlerian

Maybe it would get this thread going again?


----------



## Guest

Could we have a recap?


----------



## Dim7

Maybe statements do not turn into questions simply by attaching a "maybe" at the beginning and a question mark at the end?


----------



## Mahlerian

Doesn't it depend as much on a rising inflection as on the words used?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

What if I were to ask a question with a falling inflection?


----------



## Guest

MoonlightSonata said:


> What if I were to ask a question with a falling inflection?


You'd be barred from visiting Australia?


----------



## Dim7

Isn't Australia just a geographical....


----------



## MoonlightSonata

....construct? :devil:


----------



## Dim7

Isn't postmodernism just a social deconstruction?


----------



## Levanda

Is rap music not art music?


----------



## Dim7

What could possibly be even easier to deconstruct that the artifical distinction between "art" and "entertainment"?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

What if I told you that post-modernism has lead to deconstruction of deconstruction?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Why don't we deconstruct that idea to understand it better?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Shouldn't we first define the word 'deconstruction' so we know what exactly we will be doing?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

You mean we should construct a definition?


----------



## Guest

Would that be postsocial?


----------



## Guest

Could you repeat that (I haven't got my pince nez on)? Did you say postcoital?


----------



## Badinerie

How much to Postcoital First Class?


----------



## Dim7

Is it possible to construct such a question that it doesn't make TalkingHead think about coitus?


----------



## Badinerie

Does a Bear Poop in a Jacuzzi?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

How do you know that they don't?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Or are you implying that they do?


----------



## Dim7

Can you identify this piece:

daaa da daaaah (daaa da daah) 
Daaa Da Daah (daa daa, da daa)
Daaa da daaa
Daa daada daaaaa.......

Daa-daa-daa DAAAA da-daa, daaah.
DAAA da daa daa daa daa daaaaa
Daa da daa daa, da daaaaa dah
Da-daaaaaaaa daa-daaaaa....


----------



## Guest

Easy. Smoke on the Water.


----------



## Pyotr

Wouldn't this recent line of questioning be more appropriate in one of the "identifying music" sub-forums?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Would it be possible to communicate using only variations on the word "Daaaah"?


----------



## Dim7

Would it be possible to communicate using only Goldberg Variations?

(it wasn't Smoke on the Water btw!)


----------



## Guest

Would it be possible to communicate complex mathematical formulae by dancing only the Polka?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Did you steal that from Stupid Thread Ideas?


----------



## Guest

Dim7 said:


> (it wasn't Smoke on the Water btw!)


It is, according to my definition.


----------



## Dim7

dogen said:


> It is, according to my definition.


Isn't that definition just a sociopathic con?


----------



## Guest

Dim7 said:


> Isn't that definition just a sociopathic con?


Wouldn't we have to meet to determine that?


----------



## Guest

Would you believe that I actually got to read the term "social construct" in some article or other concerning the race and ethnicity scandal around Rachel Dolezal?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Are you sure the author wasn't called Albert?


----------



## Guest

MoonlightSonata said:


> Are you sure the author wasn't called Albert?


Albert is a clone; different numbers (7 on TC) surely confirm this?


----------



## Guest

Now why did I never see that?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

How did I not notice that?


----------



## Dim7

Isn't the author dead?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Are they?


----------



## Celloman

Isn't "'"death"'" simply a social construct?


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

Celloman said:


> Isn't "'"death"'" simply a social construct?


Is that the progressive propaganda they're brainwashing people with on the Other Side these days?


----------



## Guest

Is the Other Side the place where they listen to Andre Rieu?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Couldn't it be a place where nobody likes Beethoven?


----------



## Guest

Isn't that Hull?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Isn't Hull other people?


----------



## Guest

Where'd you get that accent?


----------



## Guest

Isn't that a Belfast accent?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

How can you tell by reading? Couldn't I be speaking in an Italian accent?


----------



## Dim7

Isn't accent just a manner of pronunciation peculiar to a particular individual, location, or nation?


----------



## Celloman

Y' mean t' sigh tha' this 'ere Cockney accent can 'old up t' th' rest of 'em?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

You what?


----------



## Pyotr

Should this website should offer subtitles for people who don't understand cockney?


----------



## Celloman

Tha's a roight proper idea, wot?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Fish and chips isn't Italian, is it?


----------



## Dim7

Isn't negation just a logical construct?


----------



## Balthazar

To paraphrase Tina Turner, what's negation got to do (got to do) with it?


----------



## Dim7

Isn't Tina Turner just "a singer, dancer, actress, and author, whose career has spanned more than half a century, earning her widespread recognition and numerous awards"?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Did she write any good books?


----------



## Dim7

To answer that question, don't we need to establish a standard for evaluating the quality of books?


----------



## Guest

Why is it still legal to write about shades of a colour?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Isn't it banned for certain colours?


----------



## Dim7

So you want to be banned?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Do I?


----------



## Dim7

Do you think that question advances this thread in any way?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Wasn't I just asking out of simple curiosity?


----------



## Guest

Isn't curiosity just an obvious euphemism for blind rage?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Is there such a thing as deaf rage?


----------



## Dim7

What about olfactionally challenged rage?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

You're not being PC again, are you?


----------



## Guest

Was that a conversation killer?


----------



## Dim7

Given that conditional polymorphism is a metaphysical pasta, can conversation killers be employed to extract monological structures out of semisyntactic juice?


----------



## Balthazar

That depends... does that pasta come with a puttanesca sauce?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Isn't puttanesca just a culinary construct?


----------



## clara s

in what language do you want to "cook"?


----------



## Guest

May I just ask quickly where is HPowders?


----------



## Balthazar

So I am not the only one who misses his witty pithiness and his pithy wit?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Did you really think you were?


----------



## Balthazar

Well, no, but I had to come up with a question, didn't I?


----------



## Dim7

Had to come up with a question? Why? Would something happen if you failed to do so? And even if something would happen - so what, would that make it necessary to come up with a question? Is asking questions something you simply cannot control - like an involuntary reflex or something?


----------



## Celloman

Would that explain your obsession with this thread, Dim7?


----------



## Dim7

Aren't you 1/3 as obsessed with this thread as me?


----------



## Celloman

Isn't that closer to 1/4th?


----------



## Balthazar

Dim7 said:


> Had to come up with a question? Why? Would something happen if you failed to do so?


Do we really want to know the answer to that?


----------



## Guest

Balthazar said:


> Do we really want to know the answer to that?


I do and I don't think you speak for anyone but yourself, do you?


----------



## Balthazar

Well, no, but might that be why I phrased my response as a question rather than a statement? Or was it simply my fear of the unknown?


----------



## Lord Lance

Balthazar said:


> Well, no, but might that be why I phrased my response as a question rather than a statement? Or was it simply my fear of the unknown?


Your fear to know makes me wonder: Are you the Satan?


----------



## Dim7

What makes you think me and Balthazar are the same person?


----------



## Lord Lance

Dim7 said:


> What makes you think me and Balthazar are the same person?


When did I ever say that? Or is this just your guilty conscious manifesting itself?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Dim7 said:


> Aren't you 1/3 as obsessed with this thread as me?


Am I the only one who finds those numbers worrying?


----------



## Dim7

Are you referring to my abysmal math fail or how high the numbers are?


----------



## Pyotr

TalkingHead said:


> May I just ask quickly where is HPowders?


Kidnapped by penguins and is now floating on an iceberg somewhere, along with Piccolofreak14, and Mozartman7. All for speaking out in support of ending industrial fishing restrictions in the southern Ocean, should we hold some kind of service for him, or maybe we should take up a collection for a solar oven? sniff...


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Couldn't we just hope he comes back?


----------



## Guest

Yes.

We would.

Come on h?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I don't suppose anyone has any idea where he is?


----------



## Dim7

What's his Myers-Briggs type?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

What's that?


----------



## Dim7

What makes what a what? What is the essence of whatness?


----------



## Guest

Is it whatness, notwhatness, whatnessandnotwhatness and neitherwhatnessnornotwhatness?


----------



## Balthazar

Do you think MoonlightSonata was onto something when he queried above whether what might, in fact, be that?


----------



## dwapluskoci

Even if he queried above whether whatever might it be, who cares?


----------



## Dim7

Have I ran out of Stupid Thread Ideas?


----------



## Balthazar

Couldn't you just dip into your deep reservoir of Dada Inspired Premonitions?


----------



## Dim7

Was Einstein wrong about the infinity of human stupidity when it comes to thread ideas?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Isn't infinity actually comprehensible but we just have been repeating fancy statements because it makes of 'understanding' a sort of biologically limited magical process or state that isn't really so?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

If everyone runs out of STIs, will the site collapse in on itself, no longer supported by the atmospheric stupidity?


----------



## Balthazar

Do we dare contemplate such a possibility?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Do you think now that I've posted an STI that people will hopefully understand to some degree, people will be inspired to come up with more?


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> I don't suppose anyone has any idea where he is?


Can I use my wealth of inside sources to help find out where he is?


----------



## Balthazar

Land o' Goshen!!! Could it be????


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> Can I use my wealth of inside sources to help find out where he is?


Do you know if he will be returning permanently?


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> Can I use my wealth of inside sources to help find out where he is?


Well weren't we a tad concerned?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

How many tads of sugar do you put in your tea?


----------



## Guest

I'm sorry I don't have my pince-nez on - did you ask how many tadpoles I put in my tea?


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> Do you know if he will be returning permanently?


Could it be more like a brilliant, blinding light of a supernova just before inevitable darkness?


----------



## Dim7

Why is dorkness inevitable?


----------



## Guest

*Dim7* asked: Why is dorkness inevitable?
Is it because you're thinking of Charlize Theron in the film Prometheus?


----------



## Dim7

Why are you pro-Meth?


----------



## Guest

Are you calling me a Methodist, Sir?


----------



## Guest

Dim7 said:


> Why is dorkness inevitable?


May I ask you to review my post #1451 for added context?


----------



## Dim7

Was that particularly dorky?


----------



## Guest

Was it not rather inevitable?


----------



## Dim7

Do you have? ...


----------



## Guest

Is this a trick question, Dim7 ?


----------



## Dim7

Trick or treat?


----------



## Guest

Treat you for what ailment?


----------



## Guest

Diminished responsibility?


----------



## Dim7

Dissonance and tonal ambiguity?


----------



## Guest

Or maybe just lentils and frankfurter?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

What if I ask a question that is completely irrelevant to the series of irrelevant questions already put forth for the last few pages?


----------



## Op.123

You'll die?

....


----------



## Dim7

Coming to the sensitive topic of death again, shouldn't we try to ensure equal rights for dead people? How can we battle discrimination against dead people in employment etc.?


----------



## Balthazar

Don't you have 'Take a Cadaver to Work Day' where you live?


----------



## Pyotr

Why are mummies continually denied credit?


----------



## Dim7

Why can't dead people marry? Or vote?


----------



## omega

Why can't I marry a dead person ? Or vote for a dead person ?


----------



## Mahlerian

Could a dead person contribute to this thread to weigh in on the matter?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I appear to have been dead to TalkClassical for the past two days: will I do?


----------



## Dim7

So is death relative?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Wasn't death relative when my relatives died?


----------



## Guest

Wasn't that special relativity?


----------



## Dim7

Don't you know, dogen, that imprecise romanizations of japanese words/names that do not distinguish between long and short o-sounds cause intense physical pain to me?


----------



## Mahlerian

So what would you do if I say that I went from Tokyo to Kyoto using the bullet train in order to do some carry-oaky?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

dogen said:


> Wasn't that special relativity?


Perhaps it would have been if one of my relatives had married an Einstein?


----------



## Guest

Dim7 said:


> Don't you know, dogen, that imprecise romanizations of japanese words/names that do not distinguish between long and short o-sounds cause intense physical pain to me?


Are you just having a gō?


----------



## Dim7

dogen said:


> Are you just having a gō?


How about Nō? .....


----------



## Guest

Nōgō, so... bro?

...........


----------



## Dim7

> Last edited by dōgen; Now.


How is that even possible? Since time can be divided infinitely, surely there is no such moment as "now"?


----------



## Guest

Dim7 said:


> How is that even possible? Since time can be divided infinitely, surely there is no such moment as "now"?


I thought there was _only_ now?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

What?! said:


> What?! said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?! said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?!
> 
> 
> What?! said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?! said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?! said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?! said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?!
Click to expand...

Do you live outside time?


----------



## Dim7

......................


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

......................


----------



## Guest

Are front pages an endangered species?


----------



## Dim7

Aren't front pages unfairly privileged?


----------



## Mahlerian

Yeah, how come they get all the traffic to the exclusion of the Hi-Fi section?


----------



## Dim7

Is a-front-pageality a nonsensical concept? Is some degree of page-centricity inevitable?


----------



## ArtMusic

Dim7 said:


> Is a-front-pageality a nonsensical concept? Is some degree of page-centricity inevitable?


When did classical music make front page news recently?


----------



## Dim7

Is INTP just a degenerate INTJ?


----------



## Guest

Dim7 said:


> Is INTP just a degenerate INTJ?


Can't you just speak for yourself?


----------



## Guest

Can someone put the kettle on, please?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Like that nursery rhyme that doesn't even rhyme?


----------



## Dim7

TalkingHead said:


> Can someone put the kettle on, please?


Is there some kind of figurative meaning for this that I don't get?


----------



## Dim7

Has MoonlightSonata become "riajuu", in other words has he got a life??


----------



## Guest

How would one know?


----------



## AksharBadBoy

one wouldn't know, would they?


----------



## Dim7

Did my new avatar cause a database error?


----------



## Mahlerian

Perhaps it was a hallucination?


----------



## Dim7

Do you "get" the kanji pun? (just a kanji mismatch more accurately....)


----------



## Mahlerian

Maybe *I'm* the one failing to hallucinate?


----------



## Dim7

Mahlerian said:


> Maybe *I'm* the one failing to hallucinate?


Or maybe you aren't 痴的 enough to understand this kind of low-level kanji punnery? Is your 痴能指数 high enough?

It's a misspelled 減七, diminished seventh


----------



## Mahlerian

Dim7 said:


> Or maybe you aren't 痴的 enough to understand this kind of low-level kanji punnery? Is your 痴能指数 high enough?
> 
> It's a misspelled 減七, diminished seventh


How could I have missed that?


----------



## Balthazar

Are non-Japanese speakers still welcome to post here?


----------



## Dim7

If speakers who are not Japanese are not welcome, what about mute Japanese people?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Won't we all go to hell anyways?


----------



## Guest

Are the Japanese allowed to go to hell?


----------



## Celloman

Were did you lern to spel?


----------



## Balthazar

Should our admission criteria perhaps address cultural literacy rather than literal literacy?


----------



## Guest

Is certainty a hell-like state?


----------



## Balthazar

If cultural literacy gets, like, really boring and difficult, do we still have to do it?


----------



## Bastian

Est-ce une pipe?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Or is he merely pleased to see us?


----------



## Albert7

Huh huh huh huh? Huh?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Why is this thread still running?


----------



## Dim7

What kind of sport is "still-running"? Isn't that impossible?


----------



## Guest

Dim7 said:


> What kind of sport is "still-running"? Isn't that impossible?


Would that be on a tread-mill?


----------



## Pyotr

In “Catch 22,” which is a satirical novel about a squadron of US bombardier pilots in WW2, their squadron meetings were taking too long because people were asking too many questions, so they came up with this rule: “The only ones who can ask questions are the ones who never ask questions.” I was wondering if people thought that a rule like this might be a good idea here?


----------



## Balthazar

Why? Is there some place you need to be?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Do I count as someone who hardly asks questions?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Does anyone think it a good idea to make a whole thread dedicated to celebrating Glazunov's 150th Anniversary where I post stuff almost every day, or would that be overkill?


----------



## Dim7

Sorry, my hearing's failing again: are you asking whether it would be overkill to decapitate a celebrating Glazunov 150 times every day?


----------



## Lord Lance

Dim7 said:


> Sorry, my hearing's failing again: are you asking whether it would be overkill to decapitate a celebrating Glazunov 150 times every day?


Wouldn't you stating it again be a bit of a conversational overkill?


----------



## Guest

Wouldn't you stating it yet again be a bit of a hypocritical conversational overkill?


----------



## Dim7

A gay bee bit who?


----------



## Lord Lance

Dim7 said:


> A gay bee bit who?


Bees can be gay?


----------



## Lucifer Saudade

Why do you think all the bees keep disappearing?


----------



## Dr Johnson

They've gone back in the closet?


----------



## Dim7

Dr Johnson said:


> They've gone back in the closet?


"Going" is an action that cannot be acted without an actor. That may or not may seem self evident, but consider the following: if an action is acted somewhere, "somewhere" can be anywhere, or not. In the former case, what causes the action to happen is not altogether evasive, on the contrary second-hand maladaptions may contribute in some way. In the latter case, it is exactly the divergent elements in this multi-reflective separation that makes it seem like there is something to access in a Hegelian gas station. Mix these two cases, and add some baseballs in it, and what you get is a "*porridge of ideas*" as it was cooked by Estonian buddhists in 923 BC.

Whether the porridge is metaphorical or literal is not important and besides the point. The point itself (a kind of a "epistemological pokémon" if you will) is made of connections betwen the relations that connect to the original point that started the whole thing. That is EXACTLY the same thing as two gansta rappers in a chicken farm playing hide and seek, there is no question about it.

What are the consequences of all this?


----------



## Mahlerian

How are we going to top all of that?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Dim7 said:


> "Going" is an action that cannot be acted without an actor. That may or not may seem self evident, but consider the following: if an action is acted somewhere, "somewhere" can be anywhere, or not. In the former case, what causes the action to happen is not altogether evasive, on the contrary second-hand maladaptions may contribute in some way. In the latter case, it is exactly the divergent elements in this multi-reflective separation that makes it seem like there is something to access in a Hegelian gas station. Mix these two cases, and add some baseballs in it, and what you get is a "*porridge of ideas*" as it was cooked by Estonian buddhists in 923 BC.
> 
> Whether the porridge is metaphorical or literal is not important and besides the point. The point itself (a kind of a "epistemological pokémon" if you will) is made of connections betwen the relations that connect to the original point that started the whole thing. That is EXACTLY the same thing as two gansta rappers in a chicken farm, there is no question about it.
> 
> What are the consequences of all this?


Could you expand on that?


----------



## Lucifer Saudade

Isn't Dim7's post reminiscent of "Paradise Lost", a book none ever wished longer than it is, Dr Johnson?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Lucifer Saudade said:


> Isn't Dim7's post reminiscent of "Paradise Lost", a book none ever wished longer than it is, Dr Johnson?


:lol:

Indeed (especially to Milton)! But is he (Dm7) "a genius that could cut a Colossus from a rock, but could not carve heads upon cherry-stones"?


----------



## Dim7

Dr Johnson said:


> :lol:
> 
> Indeed (especially to Milton)! But is he (Dm7) "a genius that could cut a Colossus from a rock, but could not carve heads upon cherry-stones"?


How dare you confuse me with a mere D minor seveth chord?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Dim7 said:


> How dare you confuse me with a mere D minor seventh chord?


Myopia, pure myopia?


----------



## Mahlerian

Dim7 said:


> How dare you confuse me with a mere D minor seveth chord?


Because he wrongly assumed there was something major about you?


----------



## Lucifer Saudade

how can we forgive him for assuming such a preposterous idea?


----------



## Dr Johnson

I trust nobody felt significantly diminished by my lamentable lapse?


----------



## Guest

Is your trust well-placed?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Who knows?................


----------



## Guest

Well, given that the unfettered globalisation of capital has annexed much of the world into a uniform pattern of desire and consumption, is it any surprise that frustration tends to be highest in countries that have a large population of educated young people who have undergone multiple shocks and displacements in their transition to modernity and yet find themselves unable to fulfil the promise of self-empowerment?


----------



## MrTortoise

Can I have fries with that?


----------



## Celloman

Smothered in quarter tones?


----------



## Mahlerian

I'll pass; can't you see I'm packing on the overtones already?


----------



## Dim7

Chugga chugga chei chei, shreai feiyei???


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

¿¿Chuguch gag cheiech feief cheiech gag chuguch??


----------



## Dr Johnson

πῶς γάρ οὐ?...............


----------



## Dim7

Dr Johnson said:


> πῶς γάρ οὐ?...............


Shöeakkloeä, shrigiti rhsoö??


----------



## Dr Johnson

Dim7 said:


> Shöeakkloeä, shrigiti rhsoö??


Surely it's ok if there isn't an "R" in the month?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

> Shöeakkloeä, shrigiti rhsoö?
> *Estonian - detected*
> 
> Shöeakkloeä, shrigiti rhsoö?
> *English*


Should we be grateful for Google Translate?


----------



## Dim7

Estonian? Is it perhaps related to the porridge of ideas?


----------



## Guest

Are you misrepresenting my breakfast?


----------



## Dim7

Whe dod yea oit bruokfost?


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

^ are you on the crystal mesh?


----------



## Guest

Isn't that obvious?


----------



## Dim7

Whot hes crestol mash te da wuth wretong vawols uf werds wring?


----------



## Dim7

Why won't you answer my question?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Dim7 said:


> Why won't you answer my question?


Will nobody put this poor fellow out of his misery?


----------



## Celloman

Wouldn't I do it if I could?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

If you could, would you?


----------



## Lucifer Saudade

Do you srsly have to ask?


----------



## Dim7

D y hv t wrt vwls t ll?


----------



## Guest

O i ou i o e ueoo?


----------



## Lucifer Saudade

ψ ou № ❧ ※ ©℗®?


----------



## Dim7

dogen said:


> O i ou i o e ueoo?


...not be understood?


----------



## Guest

Mr r lss, ys, tht's t?


----------



## Dim7

"...you will not be understood?"


----------



## Guest

Oy, enough of this, right? Why haven't any of yous bustrds (apart from the Wise King on another thread) bin askin' where's Talkin' these days?


----------



## Dim7

Who's that? .......


----------



## Guest

Who's askin'? [Hi, Dim7, long time no speak...]


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Me?

..........................


----------



## Dim7

Me? There's a quite a lot of "me"s in the world, could you be a bit more specific?


----------



## Celloman

?sdrawkcab ti dias uoy fi dnatsrednu ot reisae eb ti dluoW


----------



## Dr Johnson

Celloman said:


> ?sdrawkcab ti dias uoy fi dnatsrednu ot reisae eb ti dluoW


May I say that no, it does not make it easier?


----------



## Dim7

What did you just say?


----------



## Guest

Have you turned your hearing aid off again?


----------



## Dim7

Did it occur to you that my question might have been rhetorical and an expression of indignation?


----------



## Guest

Not at all; why, was it?


----------



## Guest

May I *j*ust inter*j*ect at this *j*uncture and *j*auntily *j*olt you all with the *j*oyful *j*otting that I will be *j*umping off the '*j*etty' that is Talk Classical for the next 2 weeks as I will be away for *j*olly *j*apes otherwise known as 'holidays'?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

No, you may not - interject est interdit. Just jump ijn jhere and interject ajll ojver jhe joint - just wjho dje thjink je ajre?


----------



## Guest

Jolly josh, JurnaboutJox, jave I jamboozled jour jeace of jind with my jatest joffering jefore I jepart jor jollier jlimes?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Well, ShtalkingShed, it'sh like thish: perhapsh I'sh had tshoo mutsh Barbareshco to dzhrink tshoonight?


----------



## Guest

Thash Ok wisjh me, SloopaboutDog, I fully undershtand ... don't I? [Nearly didn't make that into a question. Phew!]


----------



## Dr Johnson

Fast and bulbous?


----------



## Celloman

Beest thou not felicitous anon? Hast thou regardest thine own paltry intelligence as touching the protracted absence of TalkingHead?


----------



## Guest

But don't you have to say "a tin teardrop"?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Or "but also tapered"?


----------



## Guest

Possibly but tight also?


----------



## Guest

433? Diamond formation? Total freedom of expression?

My wife's left me...


----------



## Dr Johnson

Mornington Crescent?


----------



## Guest

Repetition of "buttress"?


----------



## Dr Johnson

May I hesitate before I answer that?


----------



## Dim7

What are you guys still doing this lame old thread when much cooler, newer and shinier Answer An Answer With A Question -thread was created?


----------



## Guest

Cos you're still here too?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Because this thread has a magnetic force that makes people unable to leave the thread after posting?


----------



## Balthazar

Is that what finally drew you back here?

(Good to see you back, MS!)


----------



## Dr Johnson

Could this be the one of which the pundits spoke?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Dr Johnson said:


> Could this be the one of which the pundits spoke?


Yes! All hail the Precocious One! Where hast thou been, MS, and why hast thou forsaken thy people?


----------



## Guest

Should we hold up a shoe?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Do you mean, should we hold up a shoe-shop? Are we so short of money?


----------



## Dim7

Why does my likes given / received ratio stay almost constantly around 1:2?


----------



## Guest

Dim7 said:


> Why does my likes given / received ratio stay almost constantly around 1:2?


Because your need to ingratiate and feel appreciated remains constant?


----------



## Dim7

Isn't my need to feel appreciated unrelated to how much I am actually appreciated?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Who loves ya, baby?


----------



## Celloman

Did you just call Dim7 a baby?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Did I? Or was it just the random posting of an old catchphrase?


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> Did I? Or was it just the random posting of an old catchphrase?


Can anything be truly random?


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> Can anything be truly random?


Indeed. Have we not arrived at the very crux of the biscuit?


----------



## Guest

Possibly. Custard cream or Bourbon?


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> Possibly. Custard cream or Bourbon?


Arf?...................................


----------



## Dim7

Dwarf? ................


----------



## Dr Johnson

Red?.........................................


----------



## Mahlerian

Antidisestablishmentarianism?


----------



## Dr Johnson

_Dwarf antidisestablishmentarianism??_


----------



## Dim7

Barbarian lvl 9 / Wizard lvl 6 High Elf antidisestablishmentarianism???


----------



## Dr Johnson

On a Monday?........................


----------



## Ingélou

Hasn't *anyone *heard of the seven dwarf-women Ant, Idis Esta, Blish, Menta, Ria & Nism?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Each of those women has seven dwarfs?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Did Tolkien invent dwarves?


----------



## Ingélou

Did he not rather *re*invent them - their quest for personal fulfilment, their passion for Tai Chi, their Toby Jug collections?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Ingélou said:


> Did he not rather *re*invent them - their quest for personal fulfilment, their passion for Tai Chi, their Toby Jug collections?


:lol:

Indeed. But did he popularise dwarves?


----------



## Ingélou

Dr Johnson said:


> :lol:
> 
> Indeed. But did he popularise dwarves?


Are you forgetting Yorkshire - didn't you know that there's been an enclave of dwar*ves* in Wharfedale since neolithic times?

(The dwar*ves* *throve* in the dale; every morning at *five and twenty past* six a cock *crew*, and the hoo*ves* of farm horses could be heard; the dwar*ves* stirred under their roo*ves*, then, after putting the loa*ves* in the oven for breakfast, they began their work painting the *knaves *in packs of cards; we're a traditional lot up North.)

Edit: Wharfedale - the locals call it t'Wharfedale, a corruption, it is thought, of Dwarfdale.


----------



## Dr Johnson

'Appen I'd forgot. I'm a right barmpot, aren't I?


----------



## Dim7

So what if there is a pianist who plays also violin but does not sing not very well at least but is in some ways a good violinist but maybe better pianist or maybe the otherway around or like some instruments that are like that guitar in that video is it really but what I mean to say is that does it have it when it goes around like that so what are these and when and why not?


----------



## Ingélou

Dim7 said:


> So what if there is a pianist who plays also violin but does not sing not very well at least but is in some ways a good violinist but maybe better pianist or maybe the otherway around or like some instruments that are like that guitar in that video is it really but what I mean to say is that does it have it when it goes around like that so what are these and when and why not?


Doesn't that tend to happen only on Tuesdays?


----------



## Dim7

Is there something about that?


----------



## Dr Johnson

That being what?


----------



## Ingélou

Art thou that, or what?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Tat tvam asi?.....................


----------



## Ingélou

(Oh exactly! You clever thing...! :tiphat

How did you know I did Indian Civ at university?


----------



## Dim7

How do you know yourself?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Is not all plain to the adept?


----------



## Ingélou

May I call you Swami?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Must I be named after an Al Jolson song?


----------



## Taggart

If you walk a million miles, will your mammy smile or simply scold you for being away too long?


----------



## Dim7

Did you know that you are currently reading this question?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Yes. Do you?......................


----------



## MoonlightSonata

What if I had it read out to me instead of reading it myself?


----------



## Dr Johnson

You would be lying to yourself.


----------



## Ingélou

Does lying to oneself illustrate magnificent effrontery, or a woeful lack of nous?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Guilty of effrontery? Nous?......................


----------



## Ingélou

Can there ever be *no us* when we are posting online?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

If everyone but me is really a spambot, surely there would be no us, just "I"?


----------



## Taggart

We are borg, you will be assimilated, then there will be only us, are we clear?


----------



## Dr Johnson

So you are, in effect, saying that resistance would be futile?


----------



## Guest

Life is struggle. Are you denying life?

(just curious)


----------



## Dr Johnson

Is that what I'm saying?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Wouldn't you be the one most likely to know?


----------



## Dim7

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo................


----------



## Dr Johnson

..............................ooooooooooooooooooo?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Oh?
. .


----------



## Dr Johnson

The old monosyllable gambit, eh?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

eh? Can't you write a bit louder?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Is this considered loud?*


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*HOW ABOUT THIS?*

eeeeee


----------



## Guest

MoonlightSonata said:


> *HOW ABOUT THIS?*
> 
> eeeeee


No, I've got the sound turned off.


----------



## Dr Johnson

What?....................................


----------



## Dim7

Dr Johnson said:


> What?....................................


A relevant picture


----------



## Celloman

What? ¿Que? Che? Was? Quoi? Nan? Hvad? Mika? Apa? Nini? Vilken?


----------



## Ingélou

Where Do We Come From? What Are We? Where Are We Going?


----------



## Mahlerian

Is that the kind of painting you go gander at?


----------



## Dr Johnson

When will something happen?


----------



## Dim7

Why does Schoenberg think that I have become "banal and effeminate"?


----------



## Dr Johnson

When did he say that to you?


----------



## Guest

Who am I, is this me?


----------



## Dr Johnson

I don't know, is it?


----------



## Guest

Well, have you looked up "johnson" in the urban dictionary (the irony)?


(you can get a mod to change your name)


----------



## Dr Johnson

You calling me a _membrum virile_?

:devil:

(BTW, I have just looked up "dogen" in the Urban Dictionary.:lol::lol::lol


----------



## MoonlightSonata

What possessed me to look that up?


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> You calling me a _membrum virile_?
> 
> :devil:
> 
> (BTW, I have just looked up "dogen" in the Urban Dictionary.:lol::lol::lol


I only got "person" ??


----------



## Dr Johnson

How can we hear what you say when we are deafened by what you are?

(Sorry, I couldn't help myself:lol


----------



## Dim7

How can we hear what you look like when we are blinded by what you say?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Never mind all that. When did this Schonberg fellow call you names?


----------



## Dim7

Dr Johnson said:


> Never mind all that. When did this Schonberg fellow call you names?


When he wrote Harmonielehre?


----------



## Dr Johnson

And where is the harmony?


----------



## Dim7

Why do you assume that I assume that you assume that I assume?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Do I?


----------



## Dim7

There's no way that's 15 characters (and there's no hidden ones either)?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Couldn't I have just used my magic powers to write an extra-short post?


----------



## Guest

Well you didn't, did you?


----------



## Dr Johnson

But might not he have done?


----------



## Guest

Was it that he did not necessarily be it, though?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I be what?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Or is it that I was not definitely to be it?


----------



## Dr Johnson

What were we talking about in the first place?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Wasn't it something like that something I was to not be have done?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Or something that you might or might not have been thought to have done?


----------



## Dim7

Thought? What's that?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Indeed. To think about thought, is that not like a camera trying to take a picture of itself?


----------



## Guest

Is it like asking what's the difference between a dubious account and a dubious account?


----------



## Balthazar

dogen said:


> Is it like asking what's the difference between a dubious account and a dubious account?


I'm not so good with maths, but wouldn't that be 4 shillings 3 pence?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Surely, only if you believe him?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## Dr Johnson

A cryptic post, surely?


----------



## Dim7

It seems that the forum will edit the spaces out somehow automatically (try quoting MoonlightSonata's post), allowing below 15 character posts, but I still don't undertand how TurnaboutVox posted his totally empty post?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​?!


----------



## Guest

Dim7 said:


> It seems that the forum will edit the spaces out somehow automatically (try quoting MoonlightSonata's post), allowing below 15 character posts, but I still don't undertand how TurnaboutVox posted his totally empty post?


It only appears empty. It's actually full of dark matter.

Er, ?


----------



## Dr Johnson

So it was deliberate?

(Thus cryptic IMO)


----------



## Dim7

I think one way was to post a picture that "fails to post itself"?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Yes. (?)​​​​​​​​


----------



## Dr Johnson

Ah! So what was the picture?

(Come, Sir, I am agog!)


----------



## Guest

A Rothko: White on White?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Sorry, no, posting a picture wasn't the method. It was deliberate, though.

Dark matter was the closest you've collectively come so far, if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Do we get a prize if we guess correctly what you are on about?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

MoonlightSonata is the latest in a long line of TC whippersnappers who have cracked the secret of the apparently characterless, or sub 15 character post. Might I have been trying to see if I could emulate them?


----------



## Dr Johnson

That's what I thought! Do I get my prize now?


----------



## Balthazar

Am I the only one offended by Dr Johnson's obnoxious refusal to get an avatar?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Balthazar said:


> Am I the only one offended by Dr Johnson's obnoxious refusal to get an avatar?


Be careful what you wish for!

:lol:


----------



## Dim7

* *


----------



## Dim7

I can do less than 15 characters, but empty is just impossible!


----------



## Dr Johnson

.....................................


----------



## TurnaboutVox

dim7 said:


> w ?


Y! W n?


----------



## Dr Johnson

No. I just did it.


----------



## Dim7

Dr Johnson said:


> No. I just did it.


A post of white dots is not empty!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Ok. But it _looks_ empty.


----------



## Dim7

. .


----------



## Dr Johnson

:lol::tiphat:?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Dim7 said:


> w n


Dark matter! See?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Didn't quite work, did it?


----------



## Balthazar

Is TVox the One?


----------



## Dr Johnson

It's looking very like he is, isn't it?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Balthazar said:


> [COLOR="#FFFFFF"....................[/COLOR]


n q


----------



## Dr Johnson

Vox capabilis..............


----------



## Dim7

Is the empty post thing just some kind of super power that some posters have and others don't?


----------



## Mahlerian

Perhaps they paid large bribes to the people running the forum?


----------



## Dim7

Large brides run this forum?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Is it an OS thing?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

If I tell you that a good way of searching the forum is to go to Google and type in:

Site=TalkClassical: subject you're interested in

would that help you to search for the secret?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

It didn't come up for me. What did you search?

(edit: why did I bother? I already know at least one way...)


----------



## Dr Johnson

It didn't work for me either. When will we be put out of our misery and learn the trick of making empty posts?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Perhaps I could give you the hint that my technique for writing short posts does not work with single words?


----------



## Guest

Do you write loads but it is actually empty of any meaning?


----------



## Dim7

Why I feel embarrassed when people talk about the "intimacy" of chamber music?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Could you search for this thread?

http://www.talkclassical.com/15609-circumventing-character-limit.html


----------



## Guest

Dim7 said:


> Why I feel embarrassed when people talk about the "intimacy" of chamber music?


Don't you know the story of Beethoven's chamber pot under his Conrad?


----------



## Balthazar

TurnaboutVox said:


> Could you search for this thread?
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/15609-circumventing-character-limit.html


Am I the only one for whom that link was completely unhelpful?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Balthazar said:


> Am I the only one for whom that link was completely unhelpful?


Does post #17 not reveal all?


----------



## Dim7

TalkingHead said:


> Don't you know the story of Beethoven's chamber pot under his Conrad?


Should I repost my deleted (by the mods) STI about how chamber music performances are getting excessively intimate?


----------



## Balthazar

_HTML character entity #8288, Unicode point U+2060, is a word joiner--a zero-width non-breaking space. Intended for disambiguation of functions for byte order mark._



TurnaboutVox said:


> Does post #17 not reveal all?


Would I be immodestly exposing my technical cluelessness if I answered, "No?"


----------



## Guest

Balthazar said:


> Am I the only one for whom that link was completely unhelpful?


Can you brush your own teeth?


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> Does post #17 not reveal all?


Didn't you know that post #17 is wearing a burqa?


----------



## Guest

Balthazar said:


> Would I be immodestly exposing my technical cluelessness if I answered, "No?"


May I refer you to my recent post to TV about immodesty and burqas?


----------



## Guest

And do any of you need a "cold-shower-of-a-reminder" that I am back from hols and that there will be no stopping me now?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

TurnaboutVox said:


> Does post #17 not reveal all?





Balthazar said:


> _HTML character entity #8288, Unicode point U+2060, is a word joiner--a zero-width non-breaking space. Intended for disambiguation of functions for byte order mark._
> 
> Would I be immodestly exposing my technical cluelessness if I answered, "No?"


Did you Google *Zero Width Space*?



TalkingHead said:


> Didn't you know that post #17 is wearing a burqa?


Yes, it is, isn't it?



TalkingHead said:


> And do any of you need a "cold-shower-of-a-reminder" that I am back from hols and that there will be no stopping me now?


Probably not, no. Do I?


----------



## Rhombic

Are you suggesting coconuts migrate?


----------



## Balthazar

​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## Balthazar

Hey, all you fancy middle-school graduates. Who's laughing now?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Not me!.....................

:lol:

?
(what is _middle school?_)


----------



## Balthazar

Dr Johnson said:


> (what is _middle school?_)


In the U.S. system, middle school is grades 6-8, between elementary school and high school (i.e., around ages 12-14).


----------



## Guest

The laughing policeman?


----------



## Balthazar

Is he related to the bald soprano?


----------



## hpowders

Balthazar said:


> In the U.S. system, middle school is grades 6-8, between elementary school and high school (i.e., around ages 12-14).


Couldn't he Google this for himself?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Might I not be too ******* lazy?


----------



## Dim7

If I mention Glazunov, will Huilunsoittaja appear here?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Am I a good enough Huilunsoittaja substitute?


----------



## hpowders

So they use those same ******* words in England as they do in Florida, Dr. Johnson?


----------



## hpowders

Dr Johnson said:


> Not me!.....................
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ?
> (what is _middle school?_)


Isn't Middle School where Beethoven learned to write his three Razumovsky String Quartets?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Will your return be permanent this time, hpowders? Please?


----------



## Guest

Didn't I go to Middle School in England?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

How do you expect us to know?


----------



## Guest

Doesn't Dim think you know everything?


----------



## Dr Johnson

hpowders said:


> So they use those same ******* words in England as they do in Florida, Dr. Johnson?


Sir, ******* is universal, otherwise we would not be here 

----------------------------------------------------------------------

But does he really? And why have you left the 7th off?


----------



## hpowders

So, then it comes down to death, taxes and *******?


----------



## Dr Johnson

If we are honest, yes. But is that not the way of the world?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

What about food? Doesn't that come into it somewhere?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Only after death, taxes and *******, surely?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

But surely if you don't eat, you'll die before you can get round to taxes and *******?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Dr Johnson said:


> Only after death, taxes and *******.


Am I allowed to reprimand you for making a statement rather than a question, or would that be hypocritical considering I have done so multiple times in the past?


----------



## Balthazar

Why are you all so afraid to type 'Puccini?'


----------



## Dr Johnson

MoonlightSonata said:


> *Am I allowed to reprimand you for making a statement rather than a question,* or would that be hypocritical considering I have done so multiple times in the past?


You are, but I have just amended my reply to include a question.


----------



## Mahlerian

Balthazar said:


> Why are you all so afraid to type 'P*cc*n*?'


Because it's a dirty word?


----------



## hpowders

Why am I still ******* here?

(Existentially, of course.)


----------



## Dr Johnson

Is that not the ******* crux of the ******* biscuit? Why are we all still ******* here, when we could be diving for pearls?

(BTW, although I'm guilty of starting the current **** fest, I shall ******* stop it now.)


----------



## Guest

Who wants a pearl necklace?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Sir, I say! Must you?


----------



## Guest

Perhaps a bracelet then?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Dr Johnson said:


> Is that not the ******* crux of the ******* biscuit? Why are we all still ******* here, when we could be diving for pearls?
> 
> (BTW, although I'm guilty of starting the current **** fest, I shall ******* stop it now.)


*C*a*n* *w*e* *n*o*t* *m*a*k*e* *o*u*r* *p*o*s*t*s* *l*o*o*k* *p*r*e*t*t*i*e*r* *l*i*k*e* *t*h*i*s*?*


----------



## Dr Johnson

Don't you mean unreadable?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

If it was illegible, how did you read it?


----------



## Dr Johnson

May I say "with no little difficulty?"



(BTW, I take your point now that you have edited your post)


----------



## Dim7

Why skulls though?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Because skulls look better than Rick Astley?


----------



## Dim7

So if it weren't skulls, Rick Astley would have been used as a symbol in the caps of SS officers?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

But would they die from the Rick Roll?


----------



## Guest

Why did you have to ask THAT?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

And why did you have to ask _that?_


----------



## Dr Johnson

What is Rick Roll?


----------



## Dim7

Have you seen this Mitchell and Webb sketch?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Oh dear. Will I be able to keep my breakfast down?


----------



## Dim7

Is it trying to levitate?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Wouldn't you want to throw up after being deviously led to watch a Rick Astley video when you thought you were going to see a sketch by Mitchell and Webb?


----------



## Dim7

Did McCain feel the same when he got BarackRolled?


----------



## Lukecash12

How did it taste? 
....................„-~~'''''''~~--„„_
..............„-~''-,::::::::::::::::::: ''-„
..........,~''::::::::',:::::::::::::::: ::::|',
.....::::::,~'''¯¯¯''''~~--~'''¯''',:::::::|
.........'|:::::|: : : : : : : : : : : ::: : |,'
........|:::::|: : :-~~---: : : -::::: |
.......(¯''~-': : : :'¯°: ',: :|: :°-: :|
.....'....''~-,|: : : : : : ~---': : : :,'
...............|,: : : : : :-~~--: : ::/ NEVER GONNA GIVE YOU UP
......,''\':\: :'~„„_: : : : : _,' NEVER GONNA LET YOU DOOOWN
__„-';;;;;\:''-,: : : :'~---~''/|
;;;;;/;;;;;;;\: :\: : :____/: :',__
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;',. .''-,:|:::::::|. . |;;;;''-„__
;;;;;;,;;;;;;;;;\. . .''|::::::::|. .,';;;;;;;;;;''-„
;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;\. . .\:::::,'. ./|;;;;;;;;;;;;;|
;;;;;;;\;;;;;;;;;;;',: : :|¯¯|. . .|;;;;;;;;;,';;|
;;;;;;;;;',;;;;;;;;;;;\. . |:::|. . .'',;;;;;;;;|;;/
;;;;;;;;;;\;;;;;;;;;;;\. .|:::|. . . |;;;;;;;;|/
;;;;;;;;;;;;,;;;;;;;;;;|. .\:/. . . .|;;;;;;;;|﻿


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Will my eyes ever recover from that?


----------



## Guest

What about your sphincters?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

What's so bad about Rick Roll even?


----------



## Lukecash12

Wait... did someone say "sphincter"?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Or was it just your imagination running wild?


----------

